# This Is What Happened On 9/11



## Terral (Jan 19, 2010)

Greetings to All:

The 9/11 attacks were planned, staged and carried out according to the *Global Guardian Wargames* (link and Amalgam Virgo Exercise was dress rehearsal) becoming the backdrop for this definite *Inside-Job Atrocity* (my 911Truth Blog). My finger points to *The House of Rothschild and Warburg* (Euro Elites) and *Morgan and Rockefeller* (Amero Elites + Peter Peterson, Larry Silverstein, Giuliani, etc.), as the planners, financiers (these people own the Federal Reserve = #1+2 = Chapter 3) and beneficiaries of trillions and trillions of dollars appropriated from We The People, during the *sixty hours* (&#8220;witness assassination&#8221;) that the DoD-supervised FBI, CIA and NSA, NORAD and the Joint-chiefs conspired with FEMA, the Justice Department and New York City (Mayor Giuliani = Tripod2), and the *Arlington County Fire Department* (my letter), to murder innocent Americans &#8216;and&#8217; cover up the crime &#8216;and&#8217; pin their guilt upon others (Bearded Jihadist Radicals = Tim Osman was CIA = al-CIA-duh).  The House of Rothschild murdered Abraham Lincoln and JFK (using Secret Service) and the same House of Global Elites carried out the 9/11 Attacks and orchestrated the current *U.S./Global Meltdown* and the same Satanic Cult reconstituted the *1918 Spanish Flu Strain* for their *H1N1/H5N1/H3N2 Triple-triple Recombinant Swine11 Genocidal Binary Biological Weapon* (Dr. Bill Deagle Granada Forum Videos + my Topic).

*Larry Silverstein* took possession of the Twin Towers on July 24, 2001 (story + my WTC-7 CD Implosion Topic) and *Peter Peterson* (NY FED = see Blackstone, Raytheon connection) bought the mortgage on WTC-7 where Mayor Giuliani paid 15 million dollars to renovate the 23rd Floor as the *Emergency Command Bunker* (story) for the coming *Tripod2* (link) *Wargame Exercises*. FEMA showed up a day early (9/10) to be denied entry by Giuliani for reassignment to Pier 92,  because the mayor knew WTC-7 was wired for demolition (#3 = Mine is a Navy Family and General Contractors). Dan Rather questioned Giuliani about how he knew to send FEMA ahead to an alternate location, which is the reason ole Dan is not around anymore. Karl Rove (hiding in plain sight @ Fox News) with Cheney, Giuliani, Peterson and Siverstein and their cohorts are puppets for the Global Elites using these events for bringing in their New World Order. The only way to stop Swine11 from murdering more than 90 percent of the population of this planet is to get 9/11 right before it is too late. I hear the voices of murdered Americans and their loved ones sobbing and begging me to shine Light upon &#8216;the&#8217; 911Truth, so that 911Justice can set our once-great country free once again. We The Sheeple shall endeavor to get 9/11 right or perish (#7-10).







The Inside-job Murderers targeted the *Navy Command Center* (Bomblet #2) at the Pentagon, because Navy Commanders would launch *Navy Jets from Carriers* (Never Took Off) into the New York Theater where the Global Guardian Wargame Jets would be exposed and the 9/11 Inside-Job Cover would be blown. The *Defense Intelligence Office* (Bomblet #3) was also targeted allowing the DoD to place victims at specific locations for sanitation and maneuver their Inside-Job Cohorts out of harm&#8217;s way. The North Tower was attacked at *8:46 AM* (South Tower @ 9:03 AM) giving Navy Commanders time to convene in the Navy Command Center, so that a *9:31:39 AM Missile Strike* (when April Gallop was injured) would kill three birds with one stone. Bomblet #1 murdered the *bookkeepers, accountants and budget analysts* (story) hunting the missing 2.3 Trillion Dollars (story). 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3kpWqdPMjmo"]The 9/11 Inside-Job Murderers Are Also Thieves ...[/ame]

AA11 and AA77 were *canceled on 9/11* (#1 from my Pentagon Timeline) with *Flight 93 and Flight 175 landing in Cleveland* (story). A retrofitted *A-3 Skywarrior* (story) broke formation from the Northern Vigilance Exercise heading south on a flight path over the White House (Dulles Radar) making a 270 degree decent from over a mile (map) to launch the on-board *Hypersonic Class Blackstone/Peterson/Hughs-Raytheon Missile* (story). The Pentagon structure is made up of many columns on *ten-foot centers like a checkerboard* (map) and the Wedge One Offices between the E and C-Ring Walls are all under a single roof. The Pentagon offices were laid out (new renovation) to allow placement of victims within what I call the *&#8220;Column 14 Death Corridor.&#8221; *






The painted-up A-3 Jet passed the missile heading northeast towards the Pentagon and allowed the missile to make up the final distance at more than Mach 1 in less than half a second to strike the *Wedge One Column Line (CL) 14 location* (this hole) on a 45-degree angle from the south (green flight path). However, the *Raytheon Missile Bow Shockwave* (pic) uprooted Pole #1 (pic), which struck the A-3 Jet starboard wing/engine and catapulted into *Lloyde England&#8217;s Taxi Cab windshield* (pic + story). The A-3 Jet Remote-control Operator turned the joystick to the right very quickly (my 'What Happened" Topic), which lowered the starboard wing to strike Pole #2. Light Pole #3, 4 and 5 (pics on this line) were uprooted by the Raytheon Missile Bow Shockwave, which broke off the *&#8216;break-away bolts&#8217;* (Pentagon Research link) and twisted the Light Pole Shafts into pretzels. The Radio-control Operator feared crashing the painted-up A-3 Skywarrior into the Pentagon Lawn, so he pulled back on the joystick to send the DoD Flying Bomb over the Pentagon Wedge One Roof to begin a wide turn to the north; NOT at 9:38 AM (Official Cover Story LIE), but at exactly 9:31:39 AM! 






The A-3 Jet returned to strike the Wedge One Wall at the Column Line 8 to 11 location at exactly *9:36:27 AM* (bottom pic) to become Lloyd&#8217;s *&#8220;Big Boom&#8221;* and Terry Cohen&#8217;s *&#8220;Terrible Explosion.&#8221;* The DoD continued demolition of the E-ring Columns from 9:42 AM to 10:15 AM (my Pentagon Timeline), when the E-Ring Roof finally collapsed; but the *7-Minute Fire* (Public Action Document) would be deliberately managed by the DoD Inside-Job Murders for *Sixty Hours *in what Carol Valintine calls a *&#8220;Sixty-Hour Witness Assassination"* (story). 

The Jetliner shot down over an 8-mile area between *Indian Lake and New Baltimore* (story) was attached to the *Global Guardian Wargame Exercises* having nothing whatsoever to do with Flight 93. The Official Govt LIE says Flight 93 crashed into this Empty Shanksville Hole (my Topic), which is actually the remnant of a failed strip mining venture connected to the *Diamond T. Mine* (story). *U.S. Geological Survey Photographs* show the same Empty Hole already present on *April 20, 1994* (pic), which clearly demonstrates that the U.S. Govt has been lying about 9/11 all along. The Bush Administration fabricated the &#8216;Airliner Stories,&#8217; so the corrupt FBI could receive jurisdiction over these related 9/11 Inside Job Cases that include *CIA involvement* (al-CIA-duh) using Osama Bin Laden a known CIA Operative who died in *December of 2001* (story) from kidney failure. 

Everyone from the FBI, CIA, NSA, FEMA, the Justice Dept and the corrupt Bush/Obama Administrations are involved in the DoD Counterintelligence Disinformation Cover-up Operation that includes placing *DoD Ops* (How To Spot) like Dylan Avery (Loose Change Brat , Craig Ranke (CIT), Michael Anderson (PilotsForTruth) and Russell Pickering (DoD Handler) on the payroll (more info), so the corrupt Intelligence Community can control &#8216;both sides&#8217; of the 9/11 Debates and create as many rabbit holes as possible. 

*The Govt Documentation Proves 9/11 Was An Inside Job* (my Topic).

The people running diversion for Official Cover Story LIES are just as guilty as those who murdered innocent Americans on 9/11 in the first place.

GL,

Terral


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773; (Jan 19, 2010)

How many threads do you plan on making?


Go back to your cave- don't you know we're still under Martial law?


----------



## candycorn (Jan 19, 2010)

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> The 9/11 attacks were planned, staged and carried out according to the *Global Guardian Wargames* (link and Amalgam Virgo Exercise was dress rehearsal) becoming the backdrop for this definite *Inside-Job Atrocity* (my 911Truth Blog). My finger points to *The House of Rothschild and Warburg* (Euro Elites) and *Morgan and Rockefeller* (Amero Elites + Peter Peterson, Larry Silverstein, Giuliani, etc.), as the planners, financiers (these people own the Federal Reserve = #1+2 = Chapter 3) and beneficiaries of trillions and trillions of dollars appropriated from We The People, during the *sixty hours* (witness assassination) that the DoD-supervised FBI, CIA and NSA, NORAD and the Joint-chiefs conspired with FEMA, the Justice Department and New York City (Mayor Giuliani = Tripod2), and the *Arlington County Fire Department* (my letter), to murder innocent Americans and cover up the crime and pin their guilt upon others (Bearded Jihadist Radicals = Tim Osman was CIA = al-CIA-duh).  The House of Rothschild murdered Abraham Lincoln and JFK (using Secret Service) and the same House of Global Elites carried out the 9/11 Attacks and orchestrated the current *U.S./Global Meltdown* and the same Satanic Cult reconstituted the *1918 Spanish Flu Strain* for their *H1N1/H5N1/H3N2 Triple-triple Recombinant Swine11 Genocidal Binary Biological Weapon* (Dr. Bill Deagle Granada Forum Videos + my Topic).
> 
> ...



*We can kinda now see why twoofers never write down their stories; that was the biggest bunch of shit ever posted in one place at one time.*


----------



## Terral (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi Pro and Corn:



			
				&#9773;proletarian&#9773;;1919687 said:
			
		

> How many threads do you plan on making?
> Go back to your cave- don't you know we're still under Martial law?





candycorn said:


> *We can kinda now see why twoofers never write down their stories; that was the biggest bunch of shit ever posted in one place at one time.*














Nice rebuttal ladies ...

GL,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon (Jan 19, 2010)

Terral said:


> Hi Pro and Corn:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


after the string of bullshit you posted
what they posted was spot on


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773; (Jan 19, 2010)

I noticed you removed my link to your thread. Why is that?


----------



## Terral (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi Pro:

These *Official Cover Story Idiots* (#7-10) are filling Page 1 of this Topic with their nonsense and stupidity ... as usual ...



proletarian said:


> I noticed you removed my link to your thread. Why is that?



I noticed that pro is trying to derail this *'What Happened On 9/11' Topic* to SomeWhereElseVille ...

Dr. Bill Deagle Explains *What "Is" Coming* (here) ... i.e. 'the second wave' ... that is recombining in Ukraine ...

If you cannot write on this Topic, then ...

GL,

Terral


----------



## Fizz (Jan 19, 2010)

HAhAhahahahaha!!! what a load of absolute SHIT!!!

its like the guy from "A Beautiful Mind" putting together all sorts of unrelated things for some wild conspiracy....

only that guy was smart. Terral is a fucking moronic idiot.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 19, 2010)

Terral said:


> Hi Pro and Corn:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please take that into a court room as to where people will know where to throw the tomatoes and rocks.  

Just out of morbid curiosity, in your theory...how many people are involved?


----------



## Terral (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi Mr. Fizz:























Fizz said:


> HAhAhahahahaha!!! what a load of absolute SHIT!!!
> 
> its like the guy from "A Beautiful Mind" putting together all sorts of unrelated things for some wild conspiracy....
> 
> only that guy was smart. Terral is a fucking moronic idiot.



When you have no evidence to support 'your' Official Cover Story LIES, then wave your arms around, act like an idiot, and attack Terral. :0)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2THs3oNooM"]Those Govt Stooge Arms Just Keep On Going And Going ...[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi Corn:



candycorn said:


> Just out of morbid curiosity, in your theory...how many people are involved?



Including you and Mr. Fizz and Gam and Ollie and Trojan running diversion for Official Cover Story LIES? Thousands and thousands ....

GL,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon (Jan 19, 2010)

Terral said:


> Hi Corn:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU are by far more likely to end up in the lake of fire for the BULLSHIT you keep spreading
you FALSE PROPHET


----------



## Fizz (Jan 19, 2010)

Terral said:


> When you have no evidence to support 'your' Official Cover Story LIES, then wave your arms around, act like an idiot, and attack Terral. :0)
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral



if i had no evidence it would be exactly the same amount of evidence that you have.....

only problem with that is i do have evidence.

I WIN !!!!!!!

U.S.D.C. Eastern District of Virginia


----------



## DiveCon (Jan 19, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> > When you have no evidence to support 'your' Official Cover Story LIES, then wave your arms around, act like an idiot, and attack Terral. :0)
> ...


i'm still wondering why terral isnt in a FEMA detention camp yet


----------



## eots (Jan 19, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > Terral said:
> ...



hey dive remember take your meds and don't stress yourself too much..stick with the program and you will be able to lead a productive life again...one day...maybe


----------



## candycorn (Jan 19, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Corn:
> ...



Thousands and thousands huh.  You should bottle your insanity; its unique and will never be seen again.


----------



## Fizz (Jan 19, 2010)

candycorn said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Terral said:
> ...



and they all keep the secret with no leaks at all.... yet we all know that the government couldnt even keep the president getting a blowjob a secret.


----------



## DiveCon (Jan 19, 2010)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...


and here is Id-Eots doing his projecting again


----------



## Trojan (Jan 19, 2010)

I wonder if Terral is the product of a serious genetic experiment gone horribly wrong


----------



## candycorn (Jan 19, 2010)

Trojan said:


> I wonder if Terral is the product of a serious genetic experiment gone horribly wrong



Oh come on now....they built the perfect idiot; total success.


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773; (Jan 20, 2010)

&#9773;proletarian&#9773;;1919687 said:
			
		

> How many threads do you plan on making?
> 
> 
> Go back to your cave- don't you know we're still under Martial law?


  Run, Terral! The helicopters are coming!


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jan 20, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > Terral said:
> ...



And why are we not ALL in FEMA camps dieing of the recombined 1918 Spanish flu? He said all that would happen last year as early as last summer. YET here we all are. STILL waiting for that mandatory vaccination. His whole plot fails with that one since the military got the vaccine, and the cops, exactly who was gonna put us all under guard if they were all dead or dying?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 20, 2010)

&#9773;proletarian&#9773;;1919687 said:
			
		

> How many threads do you plan on making?
> 
> 
> Go back to your cave- don't you know we're still under Martial law?



thats my question as well terral.This is a great thread no doubt, an exceelnt one the disinformation agents liek candy corn and fizz cant debunk,but why not just post it on your other thread with the same title instead of creating a new one that has the same title?


----------



## Fizz (Jan 20, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> &#9773;proletarian&#9773;;1919687 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you're another fucking moron that already decided what the outcome of any "truther" investigation would be before even looking at all the information without any bias.

just look at your user name for fucks sake....

facts are facts.
there are no facts that a missile was fired at the pentagon.
there are no facts that an A-3 was flown into the pentagon.

your moronic statements show what a complete fucking lunatic you really are.

you arent interested in the truth. you are interested on making excuses for the muslim terrorists that actually committed 9/11.


----------



## Gamolon (Jan 20, 2010)

Terral said:


> Including you and Mr. Fizz and Gam and Ollie and Trojan running diversion for Official Cover Story


*

That's pretty funny coming from you. According to this link posted by you in your above post...


Terral said:



my WTC-7 CD Implosion Topic)
		
Click to expand...


You are STILL using a photo that you admitted you were wrong about...






Here is your post admitting you were wrong and that you were going to correct it...





Terral said:



			Greetings to Gamolon and All:

My congratulations to Gamolon for pointing out an inconsistency in my testimony on the WTC-7 Case. Rarely does anyone come along and point out blatant errors in my work, so I want to take the time and show everyone my mistake. My original photograph here has an error:






The circled area atop the photograph appears to be a 45-degree thermate cut, when in reality this red-iron I-beam is a disconnected segment. Gamolon used this picture (here) to show me the light. Note what appears to be a box column with a 45-degree angle cut like this (pic) is actually a red-iron I-beam like this: 






Gamolon is 'right' on this point and I was definitely 'WRONG.' Again, I applaud him for taking the time to point out my error. I am going to return to my illustration today and make the required changes. 

Click to expand...


So why haven't you corrected your admitted mistake liar?

Also, why do you continue to say that the beams were cut with thermite yet in that same photo above you ADMIT in your annotations that there are no burn marks from fire on the column ends.
*


----------



## candycorn (Jan 20, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> &#9773;proletarian&#9773;;1919687 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So, you actually believe every word of what Terral wrote?  If you support him and think it was really "exceelnt" (some people spell it like this: excellent dumbfuck), stand by it and say that you buy all of that bull shit.

I don't think you're man enough to do it.  

Be prepared to answer what in the fuck happened to the planes that disappeared.

Be preapred to answer why anybody would fire a missile at the Pentagon when they didn't do it in New York dumbfuck.

Be prepared to answer why Bush would let such a cockamamie plan hatch 9 months into office when his positives were very good already

Be prepared to answer how a missile was not seen by anybody.

Thats just for starters.

We all know you don't have the sack to come out and say anything so definative.   Must suck to not have any 'nads.


----------



## Terral (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi Inside:



9/11 inside job said:


> thats my question as well terral.This is a great thread no doubt, an exceelnt one the disinformation agents liek candy corn and fizz cant debunk, but why not just post it on your other thread with the same title instead of creating a new one that has the same title?



First of all: My OP 911Truth Explanation has been *'quoted >> and debunked' *by nobody. There is no other Topic (from me) explaining "What Happened On 9/11" until now. I do have a *"What Happened At the Pentagon" Topic* (here among others) and a *Flight 93 Topic* (here) and a *WTC-7 Controlled Demolition Implosion Topic* (here); but up to now I have never posted a *"What Happened On 9/11" Explanation* that incorporates the components of these three related 9/11 Cases. I have never made the A-3 Skywarrior Retrofit/Peter Peterson/FED/Blackstone/Hughs-Raytheon/WTC-7 Mortgage Connection (link) with Larry Silverstein/Twin Towers Acquisition and Mayor Giuliani and Dan Rather with the Global Guardian/Tripod2 Wargames in any Opening Post, and those connections are required to grasp *"What Really Happened On 9/11."* 

Perhaps you are confusing my "What Really Happened At the Pentagon" Topic with this new *"What Happened On 9/11" Topic*. Either way, the only USMB registered member writing on 'this' Topic is Terral ...

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi Corn:



candycorn said:


> So, you actually believe every word of what Terral wrote?  If you support him and think it was really "exceelnt" (some people spell it like this: excellent dumbfuck), stand by it and say that you buy all of that bull shit.



Listen up, Ms. Corn: You Official Cover Story LIARS come to my Topics and swear like sailors and add NOTHING to the discussion at all. ZERO. All you can do is bring out a new reply box and add insult to your ignorant injury. This 'is' the *USMB Conspiracy Theories Forum*. Okay. So what is Corn's Conspiracy Theory???? 

Look at all the work and third-party support in the Opening Post, then compare that to your stupidity ...

The only person impressed by your nonsense is Corn ...

Now. Go back to the Opening Post and start debunking like a good Official Cover Story LIAR ...

GL,

Terral


----------



## TheSuaveOne (Jan 20, 2010)

Terral,

A serious question for you. I am not here to debate your "facts" since that would not really get anything accomplished, however...

If all of these claims you make as being "fact" why is it you have not sued the Federal government for this huge conspiracy? I would think that you would be able to find a judge you could trust to have them review your "facts" and see the truth and give you a favorable conclusion to your suit.

Posting things in a blog with one follower really doesn't seem like a good way to get the word out to the public. A win in the court system certainly would get at minimum an investigation started into looking directly at your "facts" as you have provided.

-TSO


----------



## Terral (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi Gam:

This point has been addressed already, but Gam has NOTHING to correct in the Opening Post of 'this' Topic; so he is trying to beat a dead horse. :0)



Gamolon said:


> Here is your post admitting you were wrong and that you were going to correct it... So why haven't you corrected your admitted mistake liar?



I admitted my mistake before everyone here, but your very minor point changed N.O.T.H.I.N.G. about my *Thesis* (WTC-7 Collapsed From Controlled Demolition) *Claims* (Compartmentalization eliminates 'death by fire,' Building Fires have NEVER caused the implosion of any steel-framed skyscraper, etc..) and *Conclusions*:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73qK4j32iuo"]Both Buildings Are Imploding From Controlled Demolition[/ame]

The difference between me and this Official Govt Cover Story LIAR is that I 'do' admit mistakes (even minor ones) and congratulate 'anyone' removing the splinter from my eye. However, Mr. Gam here continues to push *Official Bush/Obama Cover Story "Building Fires Did It" LIES*, even though his entire Case has been debunked time and time and time again. Gam is pretending that his correction in my work changes EVERYTHING about my Controlled Demolition Implosion Explanation, when NOTHING could be farther from 'the' 911Truth. The guy just showed you where I fessed up to an error, so 'he' is the LIAR here; not me ...

Mr. Gam can 'now' admit that 'he was wrong' and *WTC-7 Collapsed From Controlled Demoltion*, OR he can continue to be a Loyal Bushie/Obama Cover Story Stooge ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sm73wOuPL60]Mr. Gam Stands With This Guy ...[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 20, 2010)

At 8:46 on the morning of September 11, 2001, the United States became a
nation transformed.
An airliner traveling at hundreds of miles per hour and carrying some 10,000
gallons of jet fuel plowed into the North Tower of the World Trade Center in
Lower Manhattan. At 9:03, a second airliner hit the South Tower. Fire and
smoke billowed upward. Steel, glass, ash, and bodies fell below.The Twin Towers,
where up to 50,000 people worked each day, both collapsed less than 90 minutes
later.
At 9:37 that same morning, a third airliner slammed into the western face of
the Pentagon. At 10:03, a fourth airliner crashed in a field in southern
Pennsylvania. It had been aimed at the United States Capitol or the White
House, and was forced down by heroic passengers armed with the knowledge
that America was under attack.
More than 2,600 people died at the World Trade Center; 125 died at the
Pentagon; 256 died on the four planes. The death toll surpassed that at Pearl
Harbor in December 1941.
This immeasurable pain was inflicted by 19 young Arabs acting at the behest
of Islamist extremists headquartered in distant Afghanistan. Some had been in
the United States for more than a year, mixing with the rest of the population.
Though four had training as pilots, most were not well-educated. Most spoke
English poorly, some hardly at all. In groups of four or five, carrying with them
only small knives, box cutters, and cans of Mace or pepper spray, they had
hijacked the four planes and turned them into deadly guided missiles.

Quoted from 

THE 9/11
COMMISSION
REPORT
Final Report of the
National Commission on Terrorist
Attacks Upon the United States
executive summary


This is basically what happened on the morning of 9-11-01. When you can disprove the major points of this report, please let us know.


----------



## Terral (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi Suave:



TheSuaveOne said:


> Terral,
> 
> A serious question for you. I am not here to debate your "facts" since that would not really get anything accomplished ...



We agree. A great debate (like chess or tennis) requires two opponents with similar skills and knowledge. Suave is heavily outgunned in this debate ... 



TheSuaveOne said:


> ... however... If all of these claims you make as being "fact" why is it you have not sued the Federal government for this huge conspiracy?



Those of you helping with the DoD-run Counterintelligence Disinformation Campaign are being exposed and made ready for the 'lake of fire.' We are participating in events that are taking place for the 'third' time, so enjoy your days under the sun. There is *a lawsuit* (CenterFor911Justice + Complaint) and 'many' are about to be *'destroyed from among the people.'* If Bush and Rove and Cheney and Rumsfeld were caught red-handed on 9/11, then we would miss out on the opportunity to catch 'you' running diversion for Official Cover Story LIARS and MURDERERS of innocent Americans ...



TheSuaveOne said:


> I would think that you would be able to find a judge you could trust to have them review your "facts" and see the truth and give you a favorable conclusion to your suit.



There are 10,000 things I could tell you about 9/11 and about the coming Judgment, but 'the' 911Truth appears in all my work; so that 'you' can refuse to heed my word. You want to call *this 'Empty Hole'* (pic from my Topic) a crashed 100-ton Jetliner 'and' you expect others to believe that STUPIDITY! Great! You want to say *this 'Empty Hole'* (pic from my Topic) is a crashed 100-ton Jetliner. Great! You want to convince *me* (#3) and everyone here that this ...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73qK4j32iuo"]... WTC-7 Controlled Demolition ...[/ame]

... is a modern-day skyscraper collapsing CD-style from *'Building Fires/Debris/Sonic Waves,'* and you are going to sit behind that computer keyboard and continue pushing that STUPIDITY no matter how many times I show you *'the' 911Truth*. Right? Great! Lie your ass off Mr. Official Cover Story Liar, because the lake of fire burns HOT forever and ever for the likes of 'you' ... too.

Everything will make perfect sense at the Judgment, but by then it will be 'much' too late ...



TheSuaveOne said:


> Posting things in a blog with one follower really doesn't seem like a good way to get the word out to the public.



That 911Truth Blog was created specifically for Bill Veale and April Gallop for their Gallop/Cheney Lawsuit. That one follower works for the Department of Defense ... :0) 



TheSuaveOne said:


> A win in the court system certainly would get at minimum an investigation started into looking directly at your "facts" as you have provided.



No sir. The USA 'is' definitely going to be *destroyed* (#1-#10) and cut directly in two. The Gulf of Mexico waters are going to rush over the land (after the massive earthquake) to meet the Great Lake waters 'and' divide the USA into *two 'Coastland' parts*. There is no hurry. Every single Official Cover Story LIAR will be Judged 'and' thrown into the lake of fire. You must be given this '*short time*,' so the atrocities and *'abominations' *(they are determined) can increase ...

My job is to tell 'the' 911Truth 'and' your job is to continue telling Loyal Bushie/Obama LIES. I am standing 'alone' because I stood alone as the voice crying from the wilderness. Keep up the good work ...

GL,

Terral


----------



## Gamolon (Jan 20, 2010)

Terral said:


> However, Mr. Gam here continues to push *Official Bush/Obama Cover Story "Building Fires Did It" LIES*, even though his entire Case has been debunked time and time and time again.



However, Mr. Terral here continues to push his "thermite brought down WTC7" garbage even though he admits that the thermite signatures and slag are nowhere to be seen. Hence the "No Signs Of Burns Fire" and "Where Is Any Melting From Fire?" annotations pointing to the ends of the columns in his photo here.





Let's see. Terral says there are thermite cuts all over the place and then claims that the are no burn marks or melting on any of the columns he says were cut by thermite.



What a complete idiot. Don't you realize how stupid you look? I guess not. Keep up the "good" work.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 20, 2010)

Oh my God, Terral isn't just a 911 conspiracy batshit crazy nut but a religious nutcase too.

Terral. judge not and you shalt not be judged.


----------



## Terral (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi Ollie:



SFC Ollie said:


> Oh my God, Terral isn't just a 911 conspiracy batshit crazy nut but a religious nutcase too.



My first Topic on this USMB Board was on the *"Two Gospels"* (link) and *"Two Churches"* (link), but there is not even 'one' good among you; not even one; so the *'Baptisms'* (CF.com link) Topic was never posted. They said the same things about John the Baptist (link).



SFC Ollie said:


> Terral. judge not and you shalt not be judged.



Christ (Matt. 7:1) is addressing *Messianic Kingdom Jews* (Israel ONLY) living in the Kingdom of Heaven on earth. You do not know the difference between *"Kingdom Doctrine"* (for Church #1) and *"Grace Doctrine"* (for Church #2). Bump any of these Topics:

The Trinity Conspiracy
The Big Bang Theory Of Creation Is A MYTH
Differences Between God and My Father Who is IN HEAVEN
A True Homosexual Has Never Been Born
Rebuttal To Agnapostate's Scripture Fallibility Claims
The Mystery Of God's Hidden Wisdom
Christ Is The Man Of Heaven And Adam Is The Man Of The Earth

Ollie should be more concerned about Ollie ...

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi Gam:



Gamolon said:


> However, Mr. Terral here continues to push his "thermite brought down WTC7" garbage even though he admits that the thermite signatures and slag are nowhere to be seen ...



Thermate Shaped-Charges represent only 'one' demolition component that brought WTC-7 down into its own footprint in 6.6 seconds:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZbS5pB0N7g]About Dr. Steven Jones And Evidence Of Nano-Thermite[/ame]

If Gam wants to show us "his" *Building Fires/Debris Did It* Hypothesis supported by* 'any' evidence whatsoever*, then knock yourself out! This guy gets all worked up when someone tells 'the' 911Truth (WTC-7 CD Implosion), because he cannot in any way make a real Official Cover Story Case for WTC-7 collapsing CD-style into its own footprint:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zv7BImVvEyk"]Let's Try Using The "Orange" Experiment[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## candycorn (Jan 20, 2010)

Gamolon said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> > However, Mr. Gam here continues to push *Official Bush/Obama Cover Story "Building Fires Did It" LIES*, even though his entire Case has been debunked time and time and time again.
> ...



One should also consider this:

If there was a conspiracy approved by the Bush White House or anybody in the hierarchy of the military infrastructure, the stakes are absolutely astronomical; are they not?

We will all answer yes to that question except for the whack jobs among us.

Okay, so they have the stakes elevated beyond belief and the whack jobs are expecting you and me to believe that they relied on thermite which, had never ever been used to fall a building before, to destroy a building.  Its idiotic no matter how one looks at it.

Not only do these dumb fucks expect you to believe that; they expect you to believe that they would select two buildings 110 stories high.  The tallest building ever imploded was 439 feet.  Somehow, again when the stakes are astronomical, the dumb fucks expect you to believe that the planners would select two 110 story buildings to implode when there are any number of targets that would have been easier to do.  

This is just the beginning of how many bizarre things they expect you to believe.  Don't worry so much about the crazy assed things they are bringing up; shit the premise is so bizarre you don't have to worry about any of the procedural things being even remotely plausible.


----------



## Gamolon (Jan 21, 2010)

Terral said:


> This guy gets all worked up when someone tells 'the' 911Truth (WTC-7 CD Implosion), because he cannot in any way make a real Official Cover Story Case for WTC-7 collapsing CD-style into its own footprint:
> 
> Let's Try Using The "Orange" Experiment



This Terral guy gets worked up when someone finds mistakes in his work, then points out that he LIES by referring to the same incorrect photo he annotated even though he SAID he was going to correct it, and then debunks his own claim of thermite cuts all over the columns of WTC7 by posting a photo in which he says that there are no "BURN MARKS" or "MELDTED ENDS" due to fire.

How can he use a photo to show thermite cut ends if there are no BURN or MELT marks.







What a complete idiot.


----------



## Terral (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi Corn:



candycorn said:


> One should also consider this:
> 
> If there was a conspiracy approved by the Bush White House or anybody in the hierarchy of the military infrastructure, the stakes are absolutely astronomical; are they not?
> 
> We will all answer yes to that question except for the whack jobs among us ...



Go back to the Opening Post and *'quote >> something'* and offer *your own 'conspiracy theory'* using some kind of EVIDENCE!!!!!! Post 'links' to whatever Mr. Corn considers to be *'credible EVIDENCE,'* because running your foolish mouth adds 'nothing' to What Really Happened On 9/11 ...

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi Gam:



Gamolon said:


> This Terral guy gets worked up when someone finds mistakes in his work ...



Go back to the Opening Post ... and look for any mistakes, *'quote that >>' *and show us 'your' conspiracy theory from the evidence.

GL,

Terral


----------



## candycorn (Jan 21, 2010)

Terral said:


> Hi Corn:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I support the 9/11 Commission Report on the major points.  I believe it comes as close to accurately depicting the 9/11 Terror attacks as anybody is ever going to get.


If you want to be taken serioiusly, please take your meds and try to logically answer any of the questions below;
You posted:



> AA11 and AA77 were canceled on 9/11



Where are the passengers?  

Why did nobody see the missile?

Why fake the phone calls?

Why even have the phone calls?

How did they get a phone call from a lady giving the combination to her wall safe that contained her will?

Why blow 93 out of the sky for no reason?

Why aren't you and Eots married?

Why did nobody see the dogfight over Pennsylvania?

Why did the CVR not indicate pilots at the controls of UAL 93 up until they were shot down?

Why use a missile in DC but planes in NYC?

Why would they not use Iraqis or Afghans if they wanted to invade Iraq or Afghanistan?

How do you wire 3 buildings for controlled demolition with nobody noticing?

Why would they use unproven, untested, and undescribably volitile items to fall the 3 buildings?

Why would the press turn a blind eye when there are billions to be made in uncovering it?

Why would Bush approve such a plan 9 months into a Presidency?

Why are you considered to be a hemmorhoid on the asshole of humanity?


----------



## DiveCon (Jan 21, 2010)

Terral said:


> Hi Gam:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


everything you post is a mistake
seek out professional help for your paranoid delusions, PLEASE


----------



## Terral (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi Mr. Corn:



candycorn said:


> I support the 9/11 Commission Report on the major points.  I believe it comes as close to accurately depicting the 9/11 Terror attacks as anybody is ever going to get.



If the corrupt 911CR accurately depicts the events of 9/11 (not), then why ask me any questions? ;0)



candycorn said:


> If you want to be taken serioiusly ...



Listen here Mr. Corn: You are the idiot who came to this USMB Board to name himself 'candycorn,' so never condescend in my direction about being taken seriously; when you cannot even spell the term. This is *my 'real' name* (#3) BTW ... 



candycorn said:


> AA11 and AA77 were canceled on 9/11 Where are the passengers?



AA11 and AA77 were *'canceled'* (#1), so there are no passengers. The DoD murdered key people who could blow the cover on this Inside-Job Attack 'and' the FBI assigned them seats on canceled flights (forged flight manifests), because STUPID (#7-10) Americans will believe anything ... 



candycorn said:


> Why did nobody see the missile?



Donald Rumsfeld knew about the *missile* strike (story). The hypersonic missile struck far too quickly to be seen,  but Pentagon Security Cameras are fast too:







Look what is entering the frame on the right side of picture #2:






I explain the math in the 911Blog Entry here.



candycorn said:


> Why fake the phone calls?
> 
> Why even have the phone calls?



Ask me questions about 'the' 911Truth and not about Official Cover Story Fantasy ...



candycorn said:


> Why blow 93 out of the sky for no reason?



Flight 93 and Flight 175 landed in Cleveland (story). I explain the Global Guardian Jetliner blown out of the sky in this OP.



candycorn said:


> Why use a missile in DC but planes in NYC?



Raytheon Missiles were used in all three 9/11 cases.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_gliHOhXYFQ"]This Lady Saw The Missile Just Before Impact Into The Empty Hole[/ame]



candycorn said:


> How do you wire 3 buildings for controlled demolition with nobody noticing?



Fifty-one Israeli Mossad Agents dress up as fireproofing crews, WTC security and maintenance personnel and carry out the demolition wiring right in front of everybody using 21st Century Demo Technology (very few wires). 

GL,

Terral


----------



## HistoricalTruth (Jan 21, 2010)

When I have time I am going to tear the original post apart, and show everyone how these idiotic theories are born and grow.

I despise revisionists.


----------



## DiveCon (Jan 21, 2010)

HistoricalTruth said:


> When I have time I am going to tear the original post apart, and show everyone how these idiotic theories are born and grow.
> 
> I despise revisionists.


you have said enough already
Terral is not believed by anyone that has even a remote amount of critical thinking skills

to post much more on this than to ridicule him(and his cohorts) would be a massive waste of time as he is a delusional paranoid in need of serious professional help


----------



## Gamolon (Jan 21, 2010)

Terral said:


> Go back to the Opening Post ... and look for any mistakes, *'quote that >>' *



I have been moron. I've pointed out one major mistake and you keep avoiding it.

Why do you claim in this photo that there are thermite cuts on the beams yet in the same photo claim that there are no BURN marks or MELTING?!





Why the contradiction? You can't have both dipshit.


----------



## Terral (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi Gam:



Gamolon said:


> I have been moron. I've pointed out one major mistake and you keep avoiding it . . .



Sticks and stones. No. We have been through all of this far too many times already. WTC-7 Was DEFINITELY Taken Down Using Controlled Demolition (my WTC-7 Implosion Topic). You are the one insisting that this ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73qK4j32iuo]Both Implosions Are "Controlled Demolition"[/ame]

... is WTC-7 collapsing at freefall speed from building fires. So STOP LYING ...

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi Historical:



HistoricalTruth said:


> When I have time I am going to tear the original post apart, and show everyone how these idiotic theories are born and grow.
> 
> I despise revisionists.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2THs3oNooM]Bring it! Tough Guy! :0)[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## Trojan (Jan 21, 2010)

Gamolon said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> > Go back to the Opening Post ... and look for any mistakes, *'quote that >>' *
> ...



That nanothermite is some special shit, burns a hole without leaving any burn marks !!

wow


----------



## Fizz (Jan 21, 2010)

Terral said:


> Fifty-one Israeli Mossad Agents dress up as fireproofing crews, WTC security and maintenance personnel and carry out the demolition wiring right in front of everybody using 21st Century Demo Technology (very few wires).
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral



of course..... the muslim apologist BLAMES THE JEWS!!! 

(no proof of course)


----------



## DiveCon (Jan 21, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> > Fifty-one Israeli Mossad Agents dress up as fireproofing crews, WTC security and maintenance personnel and carry out the demolition wiring right in front of everybody using 21st Century Demo Technology (very few wires).
> ...


of course, all he has are delusional rantings


----------



## candycorn (Jan 21, 2010)

Terral said:


> Hi Mr. Corn:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To illustrate the multiple holes in your theory by making your explain them in black and white.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 21, 2010)

Terral said:


> AA11 and AA77 were 'canceled' (#1), so there are no passengers. The DoD murdered key people who could blow the cover on this Inside-Job Attack 'and' the FBI assigned them seats on canceled flights (forged flight manifests), because STUPID (#7-10) Americans will believe anything ...
> GL,
> 
> Terral



_Exhibit A.

So those who held tickets on AA11 and AA77 showed up at the airport and saw their flight was cancelled....and then what?  They just went home and committed mass suicides or did they board other flights that all crashed because nobody who boarded those planes were ever heard from again after the planes crashed dumb fuck.

One of which was Seth MacFarlane whose travel agent who mis-scheduled the departure time.  

Amazingly others who had the unlucky tickets are nowhere to be found. 

So dumb fuck, where are they?  Where are the "ticket holders" for AA11 and UAL 175?  
_
*I absolutely love this.*


----------



## candycorn (Jan 21, 2010)

Terral said:


> Raytheon Missiles were used in all three 9/11 cases.


*
Exhibit B

Not a single credible person saw a missile hit either WTC Building.  Wheres the footage of a missile hitting WTC1 or WTC2 dumb fuck?

There is none.  There is plenty of footage of AA11 and UAL 175 hitting the buildings.  Was all of that faked dumb fuck?

*
*
This is too fucking good*


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 21, 2010)

I ran across this blog which i just had to pass on. this is just too funny.......


> 27 - Terral Lee Croft: Multi-forum joker who verbosely pushes a 9:32 am missile strike followed by a 9:36 am A3 skywarrior impact, perhaps with an airliner decoy flyover. A persistent CIT critic and spewer of over-lbeled, under-comprehended graphics and way-too-long posts filled with goofy sayings, blostering certainty, scriptural references, flippant accusations, and nothing of real value. Terral is finally banned about everywhere as a straw-man generator, perhaps hired by someone else to make themselves look good. Debating with CIT, who called him a disinfo agent: You guys crack a 911Truther up! A real Disinfo Agent (heh) is the guy pushing the Official Flight 77 Cover Story that has no basis in reality whatsoever.


StevenWarRan Backstage: Search results for Terral Lee Croft

...


----------



## Gamolon (Jan 22, 2010)

Terral said:


> Hi Gam:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can't answer a simple questions Terral? 

Why the contradiction? Why do you claim that there are columns in that photo that were cut by thermite yet in the same photo you say that the columns do not have BURN MARKS from fire or no signs of MELTING.





Yet in this next photo you want people to believe that this photo shows columns with slag produced by thermite.





You have no proof of your thermite claim and even debunk yourself. Everyone can see that you are afraid to debate your own claims because they are a all based on crap. 

Is that why you won't address the contradictions? Because you're a coward?


----------



## Gamolon (Jan 22, 2010)

Hey Terral.

Let's see if you've got the guts.

I cut this next image from your infamous "WTC7 thermite" photo.





Why does one of your annotations say "The Supporting Columns, Girders, And Beams Were Severed By Using Thermite", but then the other two totally debunk the it?

How can you claim "thermite cuts", but then say "Where Is Any Melting By Fire" or "I Beam Segment Has No Burns"?

Step up to the plate coward and address your crap.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 22, 2010)

Gamolon said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Gam:
> ...



Nor does he have any testimony from people about being showered with liquid hot mag-ma as it poured down from the heavens.


----------



## Fizz (Jan 22, 2010)

candycorn said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> > Terral said:
> ...



it was the sharks with friggin laser beams that cut the beams!!


----------



## Fizz (Jan 22, 2010)

Terral said:


> Sticks and stones. No. We have been through all of this far too many times already. WTC-7 Was DEFINITELY Taken Down Using Controlled Demolition (my WTC-7 Implosion Topic). You are the one insisting that this ...
> 
> _video removed by fizz for page loading speed on my cell phone_
> 
> ...



you are the liar, dumbass. where has any claimed building fires caused collapse at free fall speeds?!!


----------



## candycorn (Jan 22, 2010)

Fizz said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Gamolon said:
> ...



Your stock is rising #2


----------



## Terral (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi Ollie with Corn and Fiz and Gam and Ollie And Diver and Trojan and Adam Larson mentioned:

The reason Corn and Fizz and Gam and Ollie and Diver and Trojan must attack 'my person' is because they cannot make any Official 9/11 Govt Cover Story Case from the 'evidence' ...



SFC Ollie said:


> StevenWarRan Backstage: Search results for Terral Lee Croft



I know Adam Larson (Caustic Logic) very well, as he works these 911Truth Boards under many names like "*Pentagon Reality Check*" (PRC = Adam Larson) on the old *Loose Change Board* (here). He posted more about 'Terral' here on his blog. My Topic called *"Flight 77 Never Crashed Near The Pentagon"* (here) was the most read and most active topic on that version of the DoD-controlled Loose Change Board (more info here). BTW, my post *here* (link) is the best source of 9:32 First Explosion evidence on the web to my knowledge. Go through Honway's Topic and note Mr. Larson's objections to any discussion of the *9:32 AM First Explosion at the Pentagon*. Then fast forward to the new Loose Change Board (here) to see how I caused this DoD Op to retire (like many others):

Panoramic View of Crash Site: 

Adam Larson is the 'deleted user,' which you only know because his name is posted at the top of my reply, saying:



> Terral >> The what? You are saying that the left wing of a real 100-Ton Jetliner going 533 miles per hour created this hole? :0) The most interesting thing about this fancy picture is &#8216;lack&#8217; of evidence for any real 100-Ton Jetliner! The distance from the tops of those cable spools to the still-intact second floor is only about *seven feet*, but a real 100-Ton Jetliner is almost 50 feet tall sitting on the cotton picking tarmac. :0) The *&#8216;second story&#8217; hole* is only 18-feet 3-inches between Column Line (CL) 13 and 15 and these *21-inch columns* are on *10-feet center-to-center spacing*. Do you even realize that this means? :0) Look again at the picture to realize columns #9 and #10 are still standing in the picture with #9 bent out in *&#8216;our direction.&#8217;* If the centerline of impact is CL 14, then your port-side damage extends only to CL 10 and that is only about 50 feet. :0) Since the Official Bushie Administration cover story says Flight 77 crashed on a 45-degree angle from our right, then the 125-feet wingspan is raised to about *175 feet,* and all the columns should be gone over to about CL 5 or CL 6 where windows are not even broken on the first floor.
> 
> The Official Cover Story guys (heh) have a very difficult job of selling that story, when they must take these opportunities to talk about &#8216;hole&#8217; sizes in light of the missing 100-Ton Jetliner. :0)
> 
> ...


Then, Mr. Larson had this very short reply:



> PRC >> Huh... yeah, hadn't thought about it like that. Thanks.


Mr. Larson promptly asked Dylan Avery and the Loose Change Brats to delete his account, because he was 'done' as an Official Cover Story STOOGE. I use Mr. Larson as the perfect example of *"How To Spot A DoD Disinformation Agent"* (here) if anybody is interested. 

The short of a very long story is that Mr. Larson cannot make any *"Flight 77 Crashed Into The Pentagon"* Case from the evidence and neither can any of you. So keep on trying to attack 'Terral,' because the very best you can hope for is that slinging mud on me forces others to believe Official Cover Story LIES. :0)

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi Gam:



Gamolon said:


> You have no proof of your thermite claim and even debunk yourself.



We have 'plenty' of thermite shape-charge cut evidence in the above photograph! Gam's job is to prove these 'cuts' were made by building fires and falling WTC debris! This *WTC-7 Controlled Demolition* (my Topic) Debate is so one-sided as to be completely ridiculous (AE911Truth.org)! Look at the above photograph very carefully at the *"Severed Column Ends."* Those are *2800-degree Red Iron Structural Steel Members* in the 'Debris Pile' with debris on top of them! These cuts were NOT made by any construction worker on the scene 'after' the attacks, as the debris is still in place! That means the 'cut' members fell in these positions 'during' the CD Implosion. 

Mr. Gam is still missing 47 concrete slabs that do NOT appear in the picture, because they were vaporized during the CD process ...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73qK4j32iuo"]This Is Still 'Two' Controlled Demolition Implosions[/ame]

If 'ANYBODY' wants to quote 'ANYTHING' from the Opening Post of *'this'* Topic (these guys are so LAME!), then perhaps we will have something to debate. These Official Cover Story LIARS have no evidence to support 'their' collective Official Cover Story LIES ...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2THs3oNooM"]... Too Funny ....[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi Inside Job:

I prayed about your recent question and you deserve a more complete answer:



9/11 inside job said:


> &#9773;proletarian&#9773;;1919687 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



First of all, I have been debating Bible Topics with scholars around the world since long before anyone invented the internet. All of my Opening Posts (Topics) follow the same pattern:

1. Thesis Statement.
2. Claims (2 or 3).
3. Evidence.
4. Conclusions.

This USMB Conspiracy Theories Forum is based upon all registered members presenting their 'advocating or opposing' views using whatever they consider '*credible evidence*.' I give mine, you do the same, and everyone else gets to decide if anybody is *approved* (1Cor. 11:19). My years of experience says the typical unbiased third-party reader will make up his mind in these Conspiracy Theory Debates in about 100 posts. I add my input to these deliberations on Page 1 if possible, but always 'before' the 100th post to give readers an opportunity to see my version of 'the' 911Truth. 

Once my Topics go beyond a certain point, then the time comes to begin another Topic that will also run its natural course. Again, I have never posted a *"This Is What Happened On 9/11"* on any 911Truth Board, as the OP of this Topic was drafted offline on another CPU completely isolated from the internet. Yes, these Official Cover Story Stooges 'can' attack my person (bring it), but nobody here has quoted and 'debunked' a single word from the OP of 'this' Topic. 

If anyone manages to find a single error, even on a small point (like Gam did), then I will be the first to make a 'Thank You' Post and edit my comments accordingly. That is how a real 911Truther makes his presentations that much better for the next time. :0)

GL,

Terral


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 22, 2010)

Terral said:


> Hi Ollie with Corn and Fiz and Gam and Ollie And Diver and Trojan and Adam Larson mentioned:
> 
> The reason Corn and Fizz and Gam and Ollie and Diver and Trojan must attack 'my person' is because they cannot make any Official 9/11 Govt Cover Story Case from the 'evidence' ...
> 
> ...



But Terral, you lie. I know you lie because you have zero proof of any 9:32 missile. Absolute Zero.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 22, 2010)

Terral said:


> Hi Gam:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't believe I have read of any official theory that those beams actually melted. And I do not see any beams that were cut with anything in your picture. I believe the explanation was that the metal expanded because of the heat causing the joints to fail. Now I know I learned way way back in 7th grade science that heat expands........


----------



## candycorn (Jan 22, 2010)

Terral said:


> Hi Inside Job:
> 
> I prayed about your recent question and you deserve a more complete answer:
> 
> ...


*
A single error... the whole thing is errors.  You don't account for the passengers, the planes, the phone calls, or anything that happened that day.  

Does anybody else think that Stewie and Terral have a lot in common?  Both are annoying little shits:  
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJCfUm21BsI]YouTube - Family Guy - Over[/ame]

No proof of any of that God awlful diatribe except--his own foamings at the mouth.  Somehow he missed the day in 3rd grade where his home school matron explained that he can't use himself as a source.  *


----------



## Fizz (Jan 22, 2010)

stewie is smart.

terral is a fucking moronic muslim apologist.


----------



## Terral (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Ollie:



SFC Ollie said:


> But Terral, you lie. I know you lie because you have zero proof of any 9:32 missile. Absolute Zero.



Surely you jest! The *FAA Timeline* says the west side of the Pentagon was struck at *9:32 AM* (link). My "*9:31*" Topic is here. Another good paper on the Topic is by *Barbara Honegger* (here).

The 911CR uses the bogus time of *9:37:46 AM* (PDF Page 27), which is nothing but an *Official Cover Story LIE*. This Navy Clock (on right) stopped ...






... during the *9:31:39 AM Missile Strike* (explained here) on the Navy Command Center. The Army Clock from the Heliport Building outside the Pentagon also stopped around 9:32 AM. Do the math. Oh. I forgot (#8) ...

GL,

Terral

GL,

Terral


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 23, 2010)

Terral said:


> Hi Ollie:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



terral, show me a physical part of this missile or A3. When you can do that I'll listen closer to your made up stories. So far the only physical evidence from the Pentagon has shown that Flight 77 crashed into the western side of the building. That is physical evidence and overwhelming testimony. So far you have a clock and a dream.


----------



## Fizz (Jan 23, 2010)

Terral is too much of a fucking moron to realize that not all clocks are synchronized to the same exact second.

therefore... the logical thing cant be that someone's clock is off by a few minutes.... the logical solution must be that an invisible missile was fired at the pentagon (not one witness to a missile) by an invisible airplane (not one plane capable of firing a missile was seen in the area). 


terral, you do realize that the security camera video of the pentagon explosion was taken at *September 12th at 5.37:19 pm*, right? are you now going to claim that the pentagon was hit yet again on september 12th?


----------



## Terral (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Ollie:



SFC Ollie said:


> terral, show me a physical part of this missile or A3.



The Raytheon Missiles and remote-control systems were added to the A-3 Skywarriors (story + pictures) at *Fort Collins, Colorado* (story). The Raytheon Missile is entering the right side of picture #2 ...






... from the *Pentagon CCTV Security Photographs* (link). 






I explain the math here. 



SFC Ollie said:


> When you can do that I'll listen closer to your made up stories.



No sir. Ollie is an Official Govt Cover Story STOOGE and nothing I say will change that ... the 'deluding influence' has Ollie by the nose and forces you to '*believe what is false*' all your days on the earth ...






This '*empty hole*' will always be a crashed 100-ton Jetliner 'to you.' 

GL,

Terral


So far the only physical evidence from the Pentagon has shown that Flight 77 crashed into the western side of the building. That is physical evidence and overwhelming testimony. So far you have a clock and a dream.[/quote]


----------



## Fizz (Jan 23, 2010)

Terral said:


> This '*empty hole*' will always be a crashed 100-ton Jetliner 'to you.'
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral



you still LIE about the weight of the 757-200 that weighs 64 tons and you still show pictures of holes with airplane parts in them and LIE to us by saying they are empty.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 23, 2010)

Physical evidence, not your math that says the further end of the Pentagon is 10 ft tall. You know, real actual evidence that might actually stand up in court. Not fuzzy pictures from a camera that only captured one frame a second of something moving 500+ mph. You got nothing but your own mixed up dreams.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 23, 2010)

Terral said:


> Hi Inside:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



very true that it hasnt been debunked by anyone.Yeah I mistaked it for that thread.what I dont get is I can understand why you might want to continue to discuss this with loyal Bush/Obama sheepies like Toro, California Girl,Trojan and other  loyal 9/11 official conspiracy theory apologists,but I dont get why you SILL waste your time on disinformation agent trolls Ollie,Candy Corn,Fizz,and Gam when they have clearly been paid to come here and post lies and disinformation which people like Toro and California Girl have eaten up and swallowed hook, line and sinker allowing them to brainwash them like they are paid to do?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 23, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Inside:
> ...



Damn I wished you were right about at least me getting paid to try to give some realism and truth to you fools. Would be nice to make a few extra bucks just for asking for real evidence.


----------



## Fizz (Jan 23, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Inside:
> ...




you still dont get it.

YOU NEED PROOF!!!

nobody has debunked the "aliens fired invisible laser beams into the world trade center because muslims dont taste good when they are deep fried" theory either. it doesnt mean its true.

YOU NEED FACTS!!

you have none. all you have is fantasies. we dont need to debunk fantasies. present facts.


----------



## DiveCon (Jan 23, 2010)

Fizz said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Terral said:
> ...


no no no

it wasnt aliens it was this







a laser squirrel


----------



## Fizz (Jan 23, 2010)

your story debunked:

your first few paragraphs are simply paranoid delusional rants with no substance or facts. it includes 1918 flu strain information and other crap that really has nothing to do with 9/11.  we'll skip these for now....

1. you claim that "bomblets" were exploded at the pentagon. you have no witnesses for bomblets and no physical evidence. nobody reports "bomblets" or explosions at the Pentagon before it was hit by a 757. your claim is a fantasy. there is nothing here to debunk. its just more delusional rantings.

2. you then lie and claim both flight 11 and flight 77 were cancelled. (lying is a sin and you really should correct this little compulsive lying problem you have). Flight 11 crashed into the WTC. we have it on video. the flight attendents called their supervisors and told them of passenger and flight attendant injuries as the hijacking was taking place. link There are the recordings and transcripts of the conversations of flight 11 and the air traffic controllers. these include both the pilots talking and the stupid fucking muslim trying to make announcements to the passengers but actually broadcasting to controllers. link. flight 77 crashed into the pentagon. the DNA from the passengers and crew were recovered there. the black boxes were recovered there. the flight was never not visible to radar and we now know where it was the entire time.

3. Flight 93 never landed in cleveland. you have quite a few things wrong in the story you linked to. first, the mayor didnt say it was flight 93. the mayor said it was a 767 out of boston that made an emergency landing. the flight that actually did land there was delta flight 1989, a boeing 767. the pilot was worried there was a bomb on board and it was parked in a secure area at first. at the same time controllers at cleveland had heard screams from the cockpit of an unknown plane (flight 93) and knew they had another hijacked plane. the associated press reported that flight 93 landed in cleveland and within minutes corrected the story. flight 93 crashed in pennsylvania. link

4. flight 175 crashed into the world trade center. its on video. DNA from passengers on the flight were recovered at the WTC site. link

5. you claim that an A-3 from the Northern Vigilance exercise, which was taking place in Alaska and Northern Canada, "broke formation". The purpose of this exercise is to monitor the russian air force in the northern pacific and the russian artic. the range of an A-3 is 1050 miles. washington DC is simply to far away for this plane to "break formation" and fly to washington. you provide no evidence of a missile hitting the pentagon. you provide no evidence of an A-3 hitting the pentagon. there are no witnesses to a missile strike or any witnesses from the hundreds available that claim to have seen an A-3. there are many that saw a large jetliner and some have even identified that jetliner as a 757.

6. you claim there were controlled demolitions taking place at the pentagon with absolutely no evidence to back this up. as is also the problem with the wtc demolition hoaxes you fail to explain how it is even possible for demolition experts to go into a raging fire with explosives and wire them up and set them off.

there's many more things wrong with your story......


----------



## DiveCon (Jan 24, 2010)

Fizz said:


> your story debunked:
> 
> your first few paragraphs are simply paranoid delusional rants with no substance or facts. it includes 1918 flu strain information and other crap that really has nothing to do with 9/11.  we'll skip these for now....
> 
> ...


nice post, wont make a bit of difference to the delusional paranoids


----------



## Fizz (Jan 24, 2010)

Terral said:


> The 9/11 attacks were planned, staged and carried out according to the *Global Guardian Wargames*



_Global Guardian is an annual command-level exercise sponsored by the US Strategic Command in cooperation with Space Command and the North American Aerospace Defense Command. *The primary purpose of the exercise is to test and validate nuclear command and control and execution procedures. *_ link

you are barking up the wrong tree!!! global guardian has nothing even remotely to do with 9/11.


----------



## Terral (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi Mr. Fizz:



Fizz said:


> your story debunked:
> 
> your first few paragraphs are simply paranoid delusional rants with no substance or facts ....



Mr. Fizz quoted NOTHING from the Opening Post and has 'debunked' NOTHING. Someone is far too impressed with the sound of his own Official Cover Story voice ...

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi Inside Job:



9/11 inside job said:


> very true that it hasnt been debunked by anyone.Yeah I mistaked it for that thread.what I dont get is I can understand why you might want to continue to discuss this with loyal Bush/Obama sheepies like Toro, California Girl,Trojan and other  loyal 9/11 official conspiracy theory apologists,but I dont get why you STILL waste your time on disinformation agent trolls Ollie, Candy Corn, Fizz,and Gam when they have clearly been paid to come here and post lies and disinformation which people like Toro and California Girl have eaten up and swallowed hook, line and sinker allowing them to brainwash them like they are paid to do?



I am not here to convince Official Cover Story Stooges of ANYTHING. None of these idiots have *'quoted >>' one thing from the Opening Post* to 'debunk' A SINGLE WORD. My posts 'are' prepared for the benefit of the 'unbiased' third-party readers actually in search of 'the' 911Truth in the present time 'and' in the future. I present 'the' 911Truth and these Official Cover Story Clowns go on the record defending murderers of innocent Americans!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OgfzqulvhlQ]They Get Away With Official Cover Story LIES ... For Now ...[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 24, 2010)

Terral said:


> Hi Mr. Fizz:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is absolutely amazing. You actually totally 100% ignored real proof and decided that your lack of evidence was stronger than the real physical evidence. You have once again proved that you are nothing but a total complete nutcase. Or that you act out one hell of a role and should be in Hollywood. But i think it's the nutcase.


----------



## Terral (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi Ollie:



SFC Ollie said:


> That is absolutely amazing. You actually totally 100% ignored real proof and decided that your lack of evidence was stronger than the real physical evidence ...



No sir. I am moved by NOTHING posted by Ollie, Gam, Fizz, Corn and all of you Official Cover Story Idiots combined! You give 'your' side like I have already given mine 'and' every reader here can make up his or her own mind. If Ollie really feels that ANYONE is moved to believe your Official Cover Story LIES, then ...









... congratulations! Thank you for helping to prove my other hypothesis to also be 100% *'the' 911Truth* (#7-#10) ...

GL,

Terral


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 24, 2010)

Terral said:


> Hi Ollie:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Once again terral, please let us know if you ever have real physical evidence. In the mean time we on this board and those we tell about you will continue to laugh.


----------



## DiveCon (Jan 24, 2010)

Terral said:


> Hi Ollie:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you REALLY need to seek out professional help for your paranoid delusions


----------



## Terral (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi Dive confused:



DiveCon said:


> you REALLY need to seek out professional help for your paranoid delusions



Thank you for always being on the other side of these 911Truth Debates ...

GL,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon (Jan 24, 2010)

Terral said:


> Hi Dive confused:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there is no debate, dumbass
you are too fucking stupid to offer up anything worthy of debate


----------



## Fizz (Jan 24, 2010)

Terral said:


> Hi Mr. Fizz:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



once again, you LIE. you are going to burn in hell. 

your entire story was just debunked. no missile evidence. no A-3 evidence. no missile witnesses. no A-3 witnesses. flight 93 didnt land in cleveland.

YOU GOT NOTHING.


----------



## eots (Jan 24, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Ollie:
> ...



how is your treatment working dive..are the anti depressents working for you ?...my advice.. take the _blue pill_ and take the rest of the day off


----------



## DiveCon (Jan 24, 2010)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Terral said:
> ...


you are the one needing those pills, asswipe


----------



## candycorn (Jan 24, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



I'm betting he's taken a lot of those little blue pills in his life.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 24, 2010)

candycorn said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



We always must remind the truthers

It's the Red ones at night and the White ones in the daytime.


----------



## eots (Jan 24, 2010)

I prefer the red ones..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pCPvJ8PyAk]YouTube - The Matrix - Red or Blue Pill You Decide?[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon (Jan 24, 2010)

eots said:


> I prefer the red ones..
> 
> YouTube - The Matrix - Red or Blue Pill You Decide?


when i first heard the 9/11 conspiracy stuff i was open to the possibility that it COULD have happened
but then the more of you fucking morons i ran into the idea of it(and the facts that prove it was not true) lead me to believe you guys are a bunch of delusional paranoid fuck ups that need serious professional help


----------



## DiveCon (Jan 24, 2010)

hell, the matrix being reality would make more sense than what you morons buy into


----------



## Fizz (Jan 24, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > I prefer the red ones..
> ...



the same exact thing that happened with me....


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 24, 2010)

First time I heard of this BS someone sent me a link to Loose Change. I knew there was something wrong with that movie. But I watched it and convinced myself right then that there was too much wrong with what they were saying.


----------



## DiveCon (Jan 24, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> First time I heard of this BS someone sent me a link to Loose Change. I knew there was something wrong with that movie. But I watched it and convinced myself right then that there was too much wrong with what they were saying.


did you ever see "screw loose change"?
if not, i'll try and find a link


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 24, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > First time I heard of this BS someone sent me a link to Loose Change. I knew there was something wrong with that movie. But I watched it and convinced myself right then that there was too much wrong with what they were saying.
> ...



Oh yeah, It's more factual. By about 500%


----------



## Fizz (Jan 24, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> First time I heard of this BS someone sent me a link to Loose Change. I knew there was something wrong with that movie. But I watched it and convinced myself right then that there was too much wrong with what they were saying.



loose change started out as a work of fiction.


even when they decided to make it a "documentary" they didnt change it much....


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 24, 2010)

Fizz said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > First time I heard of this BS someone sent me a link to Loose Change. I knew there was something wrong with that movie. But I watched it and convinced myself right then that there was too much wrong with what they were saying.
> ...



What do you mean started out as? It finished as a work of fiction.


----------



## Fizz (Jan 24, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



sorry... you are right....

what i mean is that even Avery (or whatever his name is) admits that when they first started making the film it was destined to be a work of fiction..... not a documentary. they then decided they could make more money and get more fame by making it a documentary even if it wasnt true.


----------



## DiveCon (Jan 24, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


incorrect
since loose change had NO accuracy at all


----------



## DiveCon (Jan 24, 2010)

Fizz said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...


and it worked
the delusional fucktards(like Id-Eots, et al) bought it hook line and sinker


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 24, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



They certainly did.


----------



## eots (Jan 24, 2010)

YOU FOOLS ..bought the 911 cover-up ..hook.. line and sinker who are you trying to kid and why do you pretend the question surrounding 911 came from one person and one film ???


----------



## DiveCon (Jan 24, 2010)

eots said:


> YOU FOOLS ..bought the 911 cover-up ..hook.. line and sinker who are you trying to kid and why do you pretend the question surrounding 911 came from one person and one film ???


there is no cover up, you fucking MORON

its the FOOLS that think there is


----------



## candycorn (Jan 24, 2010)

eots said:


> YOU FOOLS ..bought the 911 cover-up ..hook.. line and sinker who are you trying to kid and why do you pretend the question surrounding 911 came from one person and one film ???



*THE LOW POST: I, Left Gatekeeper
Why the "9/11 Truth" movement makes the "Left Behind" sci-fi series read like Shakespeare


Just imagine how this planning session between Bush, Rummy and Cheney must have gone:

BUSH: So, what's the plan again?

CHENEY: Well, we need to invade Iraq and Afghanistan. So what we've decided to do is crash a whole bunch of remote-controlled planes into Wall Street and the Pentagon, say they're real hijacked commercial planes, and blame it on the towelheads; then we'll just blow up the buildings ourselves to make sure they actually fall down.

RUMSFELD: Right! And we'll make sure that some of the hijackers are agents of Saddam Hussein! That way we'll have no problem getting the public to buy the invasion.

CHENEY: No, Dick, we won't.

RUMSFELD: We won't?

CHENEY: No, that's too obvious. We'll make the hijackers Al Qaeda and then just imply a connection to Iraq.

RUMSFELD: But if we're just making up the whole thing, why not just put Saddam's fingerprints on the attack?

CHENEY: (sighing) It just has to be this way, Dick. Ups the ante, as it were. This way, we're not insulated if things go wrong in Iraq. Gives us incentive to get the invasion right the first time around.

BUSH: I'm a total idiot who can barely read, so I'll buy that. But I've got a question. Why do we need to crash planes into the Towers at all? Since everyone knows terrorists already tried to blow up that building complex from the ground up once, why don't we just blow it up like we plan to anyway, and blame the bombs on the terrorists?

RUMSFELD: Mr. President, you don't understand. It's much better to sneak into the buildings ourselves in the days before the attacks, plant the bombs and then make it look like it was exploding planes that brought the buildings down. That way, we involve more people in the plot, stand a much greater chance of being exposed and needlessly complicate everything!

CHENEY: Of course, just toppling the Twin Towers will never be enough. No one would give us the war mandate we need if we just blow up the Towers. Clearly, we also need to shoot a missile at a small corner of the Pentagon to create a mightily underpublicized additional symbol of international terrorism -- and then, obviously, we need to fake a plane crash in the middle of fucking nowhere in rural Pennsylvania.

RUMSFELD: Yeah, it goes without saying that the level of public outrage will not be sufficient without that crash in the middle of fucking nowhere.

CHENEY: And the Pentagon crash -- we'll have to do it in broad daylight and say it was a plane, even though it'll really be a cruise missile.

BUSH: Wait, why do we have to use a missile?

CHENEY: Because it's much easier to shoot a missile and say it was a plane. It's not easy to steer a real passenger plane into the Pentagon. Planes are hard to come by.

BUSH: But aren't we using two planes for the Twin Towers?

CHENEY: Mr. President, you're missing the point. With the Pentagon, we use a missile, and say it was a plane.

BUSH: Right, but I'm saying, why don't we just use a plane and say it was a plane? We'll be doing that with the Twin Towers, right?

CHENEY: Right, but in this case, we use a missile. (Throws hands up in frustration) Don, can you help me out here?

RUMSFELD: Mr. President, in Washington, we use a missile because it's sneakier that way. Using an actual plane would be too obvious, even though we'll be doing just that in New York.

BUSH: Oh, OK.

RUMSFELD: The other good thing about saying that it was a passenger jet is that that way, we have to invent a few hundred fictional victims and account for a nonexistent missing crew and plane. It's always better when you leave more cover story to invent, more legwork to do and more possible holes to investigate. Doubt, legwork and possible exposure -- you can't pull off any good conspiracy without them.

BUSH: You guys are brilliant! Because if there's one thing about Americans -- they won't let a president go to war without a damn good reason. How could we ever get the media, the corporate world and our military to endorse an invasion of a secular Iraqi state unless we faked an attack against New York at the hands of a bunch of Saudi religious radicals? Why, they'd never buy it. Look at how hard it was to get us into Vietnam, Iraq the last time, Kosovo?

CHENEY: Like pulling teeth!

RUMSFELD: Well, I'm sold on the idea. Let's call the Joint Chiefs, the FAA, the New York and Washington, D.C., fire departments, Rudy Giuliani, all three networks, the families of a thousand fictional airline victims, MI5, the FBI, FEMA, the NYPD, Larry Eagleburger, Osama bin Laden, Noam Chomsky and the fifty thousand other people we'll need to pull this off. There isn't a moment to lose!

BUSH: Don't forget to call all of those Wall Street hotshots who donated $100 million to our last campaign. They'll be thrilled to know that we'll be targeting them for execution as part of our thousand-tentacled modern-day bonehead Reichstag scheme! After all, if we're going to make martyrs -- why not make them out of our campaign paymasters? Shit, didn't the Merrill Lynch guys say they needed a refurbishing in their New York offices?

RUMSFELD: Oh, they'll get a refurbishing, all right. Just in time for the "Big Wedding"!

ALL THREE: (cackling) Mwah-hah-hah!

You get the idea. None of this stuff makes any sense at all. If you just need an excuse to assume authoritarian powers, why fake a plane crash in Shanksville? What the hell does that accomplish? If you're using bombs, why fake a hijacking, why use remote-control planes? If the entire government apparatus is in on the scam, then why bother going to all this murderous trouble at all -- only to go to war a year later with a country no one even bothered to falsely blame for the attacks? You won't see any of this explored in 9/11 Truth lore, because the "conspiracy" they're describing is impossible everywhere outside a Zucker brothers movie -- unbelievably stupid in its conception, pointlessly baroque and excessive in its particulars, but flawless in its execution, with no concrete evidence left behind and tens of thousands keeping their roles a secret forever.

We are to imagine that not one of Bush's zillions of murderous confederates would slip and leave real incriminating evidence anywhere along the way, forcing us to deduce this massive crime via things like the shaking of a documentary filmmaker's tripod before the Towers' collapse (aha, see that shaking -- it must have been a bomb planted by the president and his ten thousand allies!). Richard Nixon was a hundred times smarter than Bush, and he couldn't prevent leaks and cries of anguished pseudo-conscience from sprouting among a dozen intimately involved conspirators -- but under the 9/11 conspiracy theory, even the lowest FBI agent used to seal off the crime scene never squeaks. It's absurd.

I challenge a 9/11 Truth leader like Loose Change writer Dylan Avery to come up with a detailed, complete summary of the alleged plot -- not the bits and pieces, but the whole story, put together -- that would not make any fifth grader anywhere burst out in convulsive laughter. And without that, all the rest of it is bosh and bunkum, on the order of the "sonar evidence" proving the existence of the Loch Ness monster. If you can't put all of these alleged scientific impossibilities together into a story that makes sense, then all you're doing is jerking off -- and it's not like no one's ever done that on the Internet before.

Whenever anyone chooses to dismiss 9/11 conspiracy theorists, accusations fly; the Internet screams that you've aided and abetted George Bush. I disagree. To me, the 9/11 Truth movement is, itself, a classic example of the pathology of George Bush's America. Bush has presided over a country that has become hopelessly divided into insoluble, paranoid tribes, one of which happens to be Bush's own government. All of these tribes have things in common; they're insular movements that construct their own reality by cherry-picking the evidence they like from the vast information marketplace, violently disbelieve in the humanity of those outside their ranks, and lavishly praise their own movement mediocrities as great thinkers and achievers. There are as many Thomas Paines in the 9/11 Truth movement as there are Isaac Newtons among the Intelligent Design crowd.

There's not a whole lot of difference, psychologically, between Sean Hannity's followers believing liberals to be the same as terrorists, and 9/11 Truthers believing even the lowest soldier or rank-and-file FAA or NORAD official to be a cold-blooded mass murderer. In both cases you have to be far gone enough into your private world of silly tribal bullshit that the concept of "your fellow citizen" has ceased to have any meaning whatsoever. It may be that America has become too big and complicated for most people to deal with being part of. People are longing for a smaller, stupider reality. Some, like Bush, sell a prepackaged version. Others just make theirs up out of thin air. God help us.*


----------



## eots (Jan 24, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqU8j1oouX4]YouTube - Cold War Psyop Operation Northwoods[/ame]


----------



## eots (Jan 24, 2010)

eots said:


> YOU FOOLS ..bought the 911 cover-up ..hook.. line and sinker who are you trying to kid and why do you pretend the question surrounding 911 came from one person and one film ???





> candycorn;1939899THE LOW POST: I, Left Gatekeeper
> Why the "9/11 Truth" movement makes the "Left Behind" sci-fi series read like Shakespeare



where did you plagiarize this nonsense from...


----------



## DiveCon (Jan 24, 2010)

eots said:


> YouTube - Cold War Psyop Operation Northwoods


which doesnt prove a damned thing dumbass
if you know the FACTS behind what was in Op Northwoods, it wasnt even remotely like what you dumbfucks claim for 9/11


----------



## DiveCon (Jan 24, 2010)

eots said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > YOU FOOLS ..bought the 911 cover-up ..hook.. line and sinker who are you trying to kid and why do you pretend the question surrounding 911 came from one person and one film ???
> ...


its no more "nonsense" than the BULLSHIT you morons pedal


----------



## Fizz (Jan 24, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> its no more "nonsense" than the BULLSHIT you morons pedal



and it actually makes MORE sense.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 25, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > I prefer the red ones..
> ...



I was the same way actually.  I love a good conspiracy theory; I simply haven't heard any about 9/11.  The theorie(s) that compete with the 9/11 Commission Report (to date, the only one I have seen is Terral's) are flat out crazy involving, in his words "thousands and thousands" of people.  

Anyway, I wasn't sure about believing the 9/11 Commission Report until I saw who was lined up on the other side of the thing and their theories and frankly silly statements.  One boob who was likely a Civil War Veteran that keeps getting trotted out says something along the lines of his not being able to see any evidence of a plane crash at the Pentagon even though there are bodies and wreckage both.  

When you hear such idiotic statements from one quarter, you're (or at least in my case am) drawn to the other side which doesn't make statements that run counter to the evidence.  To continue on; if the 9/11 Commission Report were a cover-up; the uncovered evidence would point in one direction; not seven.  Either it's on the level or it's not but its not wrong and:

no plane whackos are right
missile whackos are right
rouge plane whackos are right
Mossad-did-it whackos are right
CIA-did-it whackos are right

Its one or the other.  Look at the list above; you can't have one AND the other; it doesn't make a lick of sense.  Now, I suppose that one could see Mossad and CIA doing it together but if you do think that such a thing took place, you're willing to bet that Bushco risked the administration by relying on an entity that doesn't share his much publicized faith, headquartered 7,000 miles away, and oh yeah one that he has no, none, zip, zero, control over.  

My tag line is "pick a conspiracy theory and stick to it."  I thought it was implied that the theory you stick to should at least be plausible.


----------



## Terral (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi Eots:



eots said:


> YOU FOOLS ..bought the 911 cover-up ..hook.. line and sinker who are you trying to kid and why do you pretend the question surrounding 911 came from one person and one film ???



These Official Cover Story Clowns come to the USMB Conspiracy Theories Forum to run diversion for Inside-Job Murderers (Bush, Rove, Cheney, Rumsfeld, etc.) by filling these Topics with nonsense and stupidity ...

GL,

Terral


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 25, 2010)

Terral said:


> Hi Inside Job:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



typical ploy of a DOD agent like the ones I mentioned.Dont even bother to quote what you posted.They always blatantly ignore witness testimonys,experts in their fields what they say and only go by what the corporate controlled media and government agencys say and then they say THEY have LOGIC. they should start their own comedy club.They never have been able to refute your thread that explosives brought the towers down so no reason to believe they have here either.whats funny is anytime you post that video that proves it was an inside job,they have always ignored it and never watched it never commentng on it cause they know they cant debunk it.

Thats why I dont make any 9/11 threads here at this site cause there are very few unbiased third party posters here that are open minded,they only see what they want to see and if it doesnt go along with their beliefs,they ignore it by making stuff up to try and save face in their posts but they just make themselves look more like an idiot more and more all the time by doing so.


----------



## Godboy (Jan 25, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Inside Job:
> ...



Your bullshit story never happened. Get over it retard. I wish you could understand how fucking stupid you sound to normal people. Your face would be red with embarassment right now if you had any clue.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 25, 2010)

eots said:


> YouTube - Cold War Psyop Operation Northwoods



Northwoods: A plan which was never adapted for use. There are tens of thousands of such plans in the pentagon. It's what countries do. they make plans for all kinds of contingencies. We even have plans on how we would attack Canada, doesn't mean we ever will. Northwoods means nothing.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 25, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Inside Job:
> ...



*THE LOW POST: I, Left Gatekeeper
Why the "9/11 Truth" movement makes the "Left Behind" sci-fi series read like Shakespeare


Just imagine how this planning session between Bush, Rummy and Cheney must have gone:

BUSH: So, what's the plan again?

CHENEY: Well, we need to invade Iraq and Afghanistan. So what we've decided to do is crash a whole bunch of remote-controlled planes into Wall Street and the Pentagon, say they're real hijacked commercial planes, and blame it on the towelheads; then we'll just blow up the buildings ourselves to make sure they actually fall down.

RUMSFELD: Right! And we'll make sure that some of the hijackers are agents of Saddam Hussein! That way we'll have no problem getting the public to buy the invasion.

CHENEY: No, Dick, we won't.

RUMSFELD: We won't?

CHENEY: No, that's too obvious. We'll make the hijackers Al Qaeda and then just imply a connection to Iraq.

RUMSFELD: But if we're just making up the whole thing, why not just put Saddam's fingerprints on the attack?

CHENEY: (sighing) It just has to be this way, Dick. Ups the ante, as it were. This way, we're not insulated if things go wrong in Iraq. Gives us incentive to get the invasion right the first time around.

BUSH: I'm a total idiot who can barely read, so I'll buy that. But I've got a question. Why do we need to crash planes into the Towers at all? Since everyone knows terrorists already tried to blow up that building complex from the ground up once, why don't we just blow it up like we plan to anyway, and blame the bombs on the terrorists?

RUMSFELD: Mr. President, you don't understand. It's much better to sneak into the buildings ourselves in the days before the attacks, plant the bombs and then make it look like it was exploding planes that brought the buildings down. That way, we involve more people in the plot, stand a much greater chance of being exposed and needlessly complicate everything!

CHENEY: Of course, just toppling the Twin Towers will never be enough. No one would give us the war mandate we need if we just blow up the Towers. Clearly, we also need to shoot a missile at a small corner of the Pentagon to create a mightily underpublicized additional symbol of international terrorism -- and then, obviously, we need to fake a plane crash in the middle of fucking nowhere in rural Pennsylvania.

RUMSFELD: Yeah, it goes without saying that the level of public outrage will not be sufficient without that crash in the middle of fucking nowhere.

CHENEY: And the Pentagon crash -- we'll have to do it in broad daylight and say it was a plane, even though it'll really be a cruise missile.

BUSH: Wait, why do we have to use a missile?

CHENEY: Because it's much easier to shoot a missile and say it was a plane. It's not easy to steer a real passenger plane into the Pentagon. Planes are hard to come by.

BUSH: But aren't we using two planes for the Twin Towers?

CHENEY: Mr. President, you're missing the point. With the Pentagon, we use a missile, and say it was a plane.

BUSH: Right, but I'm saying, why don't we just use a plane and say it was a plane? We'll be doing that with the Twin Towers, right?

CHENEY: Right, but in this case, we use a missile. (Throws hands up in frustration) Don, can you help me out here?

RUMSFELD: Mr. President, in Washington, we use a missile because it's sneakier that way. Using an actual plane would be too obvious, even though we'll be doing just that in New York.

BUSH: Oh, OK.

RUMSFELD: The other good thing about saying that it was a passenger jet is that that way, we have to invent a few hundred fictional victims and account for a nonexistent missing crew and plane. It's always better when you leave more cover story to invent, more legwork to do and more possible holes to investigate. Doubt, legwork and possible exposure -- you can't pull off any good conspiracy without them.

BUSH: You guys are brilliant! Because if there's one thing about Americans -- they won't let a president go to war without a damn good reason. How could we ever get the media, the corporate world and our military to endorse an invasion of a secular Iraqi state unless we faked an attack against New York at the hands of a bunch of Saudi religious radicals? Why, they'd never buy it. Look at how hard it was to get us into Vietnam, Iraq the last time, Kosovo?

CHENEY: Like pulling teeth!

RUMSFELD: Well, I'm sold on the idea. Let's call the Joint Chiefs, the FAA, the New York and Washington, D.C., fire departments, Rudy Giuliani, all three networks, the families of a thousand fictional airline victims, MI5, the FBI, FEMA, the NYPD, Larry Eagleburger, Osama bin Laden, Noam Chomsky and the fifty thousand other people we'll need to pull this off. There isn't a moment to lose!

BUSH: Don't forget to call all of those Wall Street hotshots who donated $100 million to our last campaign. They'll be thrilled to know that we'll be targeting them for execution as part of our thousand-tentacled modern-day bonehead Reichstag scheme! After all, if we're going to make martyrs -- why not make them out of our campaign paymasters? Shit, didn't the Merrill Lynch guys say they needed a refurbishing in their New York offices?

RUMSFELD: Oh, they'll get a refurbishing, all right. Just in time for the "Big Wedding"!

ALL THREE: (cackling) Mwah-hah-hah!

You get the idea. None of this stuff makes any sense at all. If you just need an excuse to assume authoritarian powers, why fake a plane crash in Shanksville? What the hell does that accomplish? If you're using bombs, why fake a hijacking, why use remote-control planes? If the entire government apparatus is in on the scam, then why bother going to all this murderous trouble at all -- only to go to war a year later with a country no one even bothered to falsely blame for the attacks? You won't see any of this explored in 9/11 Truth lore, because the "conspiracy" they're describing is impossible everywhere outside a Zucker brothers movie -- unbelievably stupid in its conception, pointlessly baroque and excessive in its particulars, but flawless in its execution, with no concrete evidence left behind and tens of thousands keeping their roles a secret forever.

We are to imagine that not one of Bush's zillions of murderous confederates would slip and leave real incriminating evidence anywhere along the way, forcing us to deduce this massive crime via things like the shaking of a documentary filmmaker's tripod before the Towers' collapse (aha, see that shaking -- it must have been a bomb planted by the president and his ten thousand allies!). Richard Nixon was a hundred times smarter than Bush, and he couldn't prevent leaks and cries of anguished pseudo-conscience from sprouting among a dozen intimately involved conspirators -- but under the 9/11 conspiracy theory, even the lowest FBI agent used to seal off the crime scene never squeaks. It's absurd.

I challenge a 9/11 Truth leader like Loose Change writer Dylan Avery to come up with a detailed, complete summary of the alleged plot -- not the bits and pieces, but the whole story, put together -- that would not make any fifth grader anywhere burst out in convulsive laughter. And without that, all the rest of it is bosh and bunkum, on the order of the "sonar evidence" proving the existence of the Loch Ness monster. If you can't put all of these alleged scientific impossibilities together into a story that makes sense, then all you're doing is jerking off -- and it's not like no one's ever done that on the Internet before.

Whenever anyone chooses to dismiss 9/11 conspiracy theorists, accusations fly; the Internet screams that you've aided and abetted George Bush. I disagree. To me, the 9/11 Truth movement is, itself, a classic example of the pathology of George Bush's America. Bush has presided over a country that has become hopelessly divided into insoluble, paranoid tribes, one of which happens to be Bush's own government. All of these tribes have things in common; they're insular movements that construct their own reality by cherry-picking the evidence they like from the vast information marketplace, violently disbelieve in the humanity of those outside their ranks, and lavishly praise their own movement mediocrities as great thinkers and achievers. There are as many Thomas Paines in the 9/11 Truth movement as there are Isaac Newtons among the Intelligent Design crowd.

There's not a whole lot of difference, psychologically, between Sean Hannity's followers believing liberals to be the same as terrorists, and 9/11 Truthers believing even the lowest soldier or rank-and-file FAA or NORAD official to be a cold-blooded mass murderer. In both cases you have to be far gone enough into your private world of silly tribal bullshit that the concept of "your fellow citizen" has ceased to have any meaning whatsoever. It may be that America has become too big and complicated for most people to deal with being part of. People are longing for a smaller, stupider reality. Some, like Bush, sell a prepackaged version. Others just make theirs up out of thin air. God help us. *


----------



## Fizz (Jan 25, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > YouTube - Cold War Psyop Operation Northwoods
> ...



what i would like to hear from these conspiracy whackos is that after the government is supposed to have done this wildly intricate and complex operation of pulling off 9/11 to get support for a war.....

why didnt they plant even one measely WMD in Iraq?


----------



## HistoricalTruth (Jan 25, 2010)

Fizz said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


----------



## eots (Jan 25, 2010)

Fizz said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



well clearly that was not required with  a target audience of buffoons such as yourself
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQwdadl3_YQ]YouTube - Bush Jokes about WMD[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon (Jan 25, 2010)

eots said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


how ironic


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 25, 2010)

eots said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Gee the White House Correspondents Dinner, The annual Blacktie affair where the President is always invited to speak. And he is expected to poke fun at himself. And you think turning it into some sick political shit using fallen heroes is ok. Fuck you asshole.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 25, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...


----------



## eots (Jan 25, 2010)

*ya FU 2 Ollie.*


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MM4NpeGIEoc]YouTube - Shock and Awe[/ame]


----------



## eots (Jan 25, 2010)

candycorn said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 25, 2010)

eots said:


> *ya FU 2 Ollie.*
> 
> 
> YouTube - Shock and Awe



And what is this for? You think you can shock me? Or are you still trying to dishonor the memory of those troops? 

Fuck off asswipe you are one major failure.


----------



## Fizz (Jan 25, 2010)

LiveLeak.com - Iraqi with an RPG is killed


----------



## eots (Jan 25, 2010)

sadly they all died in vain in an occupation built on lies..true story


----------



## candycorn (Jan 25, 2010)

eots said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


----------



## eots (Jan 26, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-aaf6NuKRHE]YouTube - 9 11 Prior Knowledge Using Planes As Weapons Compilation of Clips cut from Core of Corruption[/ame]


----------



## Terral (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Mr. Fizz cool:



Fizz said:


> what i would like to hear from these conspiracy whackos is that after the government is supposed to have done this wildly intricate and complex operation of pulling off 9/11 to get support for a war.....



First of all, Bush, Rove, Cheney, Rumsfeld 'and' Mr. Fizz are ALL 'Conspiracy Theorists!"






Mr. Fizz and Mr. CandyCorn and Gam and Ollie and Trojan are pushing the Official Cover Story LIE that a band of Bearded Jihadist Radicals pulled off the 9/11 attacks 'and' somehow continue to run a CounterIntelligence Disinformation Operation to cover their tracks! Always remember that Bush and Cheney and Mr. Fizz say this ...

My Topic:






... is a crashed 100-ton Jetliner! I show you the 'proof' that these Official Cover Story Stooges are LYING in the *U.S. Geological Survey Photograph taken on April 20, 1994* (here), but Mr. Fizz continues pushing the "Govt Conspiracy Theory" in a pack of 911LIES anyway! Bush and Mr. Fizz say this ...

My Topic:






... empty hole is a crashed 100-ton Jetliner, as the Official Govt Cover Story LIE. The Official Story says AA77 (never took off #1) crashed into the west side of the Pentagon (Wedge One E-ring Wall) at 9:38 AM going 530 miles per hour from the 'southwest' on *a 45-degree angle* (like this). However, Pentagon pictures ...






... show construction trailers and light poles standing directly in that flight path! Where is Mr. Fizz's explanation for how a real 100-ton Jetliner passed 'over' these trailers and 'over' these light poles to crash into the 'first floor' going 530 miles per hour???






You are looking at a picture of A/E Drive, between the C and D-Ring walls looking north. The rear C-ring Wall (on left) is only 220 feet from the outer E-ring Wall (diagram), which means the *60-Ton Titanium Frame* ...






... and *'two' 6-Ton Rolls-Royce Engines* (pic) should have exited this C-Ring wall in just .39 seconds after impact! Mr. Fizz can explain how his 100-Ton Jetliner vanished into thin air without ever exiting this C-Ring Wall! We already know the *Govt Documentation Proves A 9/11 Inside Job* (my Topic) and that George Bush (the first Conspiracy Theorist) has been lying about 9/11 from day one!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sm73wOuPL60"]Mr. Fizz Stands With This 911LIAR And Murderer Of Innocent Americans![/ame]

And yet, this Govt Cover Story STOOGE has the audacity to ask these kinds of STUPID questions:



Fizz said:


> why didnt they plant even one measely WMD in Iraq?



My WTC-7 Topic:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73qK4j32iuo"]Bush And Mr. Fizz Say 'This' Is WTC-7 Imploding From Building Fires/Debris[/ame]

Bush and Rove and Cheney and Rumsfeld planted Weapons Of Mass Destruction right here in the USA!!! No WMD's were needed in Iraq, because *STUPID Americans* (#1-#10) will believe anything!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6K5M0xtxQVQ"]Bush "Is" The Guilty Leader Of 9/11 Inside-Job MURDERERS Of Innocent Americans[/ame]

Mr. Fizz is here to push the Official Govt 9/11 Conspiracy Theories using his big fat mouth and 'no' evidence at all. Why? That is easy: Americans 'are' that *STUPID* (*) ...

GL,

Terral


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 26, 2010)

Godboy said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Terral said:
> ...




 this frady cat Bush dupe always comes back with posts like this when challenged to watch and refute 9/11 videos like that one of yours Terral.ever notice that? ? These are his posts he always comes back with on ANY conspiracy thread talking about government conspiracys.He's exactly like Ditzcon,afraid to acknowledge that what he grew up and was taught to him in school was all lies and propaganda.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 26, 2010)

eots said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...




true enough.well said.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 26, 2010)

Terral said:


> Hi Mr. Fizz cool:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



those DOD agents Terral have never been able to debunk this post of yours despite the hundreds of times you have asked them to do so.Its obvious they are getting paid very well by their bosses for the continual ass beatings they keep coming back for from you.

The Bush/Obama dupes such as GodBoy and Ditzcon have been taken in by these DOD agents candycorn,fizz,ollie,gam and others on this site falling for their lies they have posted hook,line and sinker.They dont want to look at our posts and accept them since anything that proves the official story is bullshit and never happened to be lies is an uncomfortable feeling for them so they will continually be taken in by the posts of DOD agents of Ollie,Candy,Fizz,Gam and others here.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 26, 2010)

eots said:


> YouTube - 9 11 Prior Knowledge Using Planes As Weapons Compilation of Clips cut from Core of Corruption



SO according to this list that Richard Ben-Veniste read,  the Clinton administration should have developed something along the lines of the patriot act and increased security on all flights entering or within the USA. And had that been done it would have been possible to prevent the Attacks of 9-11-01. Or are you still saying that Bush did it?


----------



## Fizz (Jan 26, 2010)

Terral said:


> Hi Mr. Fizz cool:
> 
> First of all, Bush, Rove, Cheney, Rumsfeld 'and' Mr. Fizz are ALL 'Conspiracy Theorists!"


they arent conspiracy whackos like you. they gather evidence and look at it then come to a logical conclusion. you spew lies and come to conclusions with no basis in reality.



Terral said:


> Mr. Fizz and Mr. CandyCorn and Gam and Ollie and Trojan are pushing the Official Cover Story LIE that a band of Bearded Jihadist Radicals pulled off the 9/11 attacks 'and' somehow continue to run a CounterIntelligence Disinformation Operation to cover their tracks! Always remember that Bush and Cheney



they pulled off 75% of 9/11. they dont need to run a disinformation operation. they have fucking morons like you to do it for them.



Terral said:


> Mr. Fizz say this ...
> 
> My Topic:
> 
> ...


you fucking lying moron. i have NEVER said it is a 100 ton jetliner. you are going to burn in hell for intentionally lying over and over again.

its a 64 ton jetliner. 95% of it was recovered. the passengers remains were recovered. witnesses saw it crash. you claim that the thousands of people involved, including first responders that found the body parts, were all lying.



Terral said:


> I show you the 'proof' that these Official Cover Story Stooges are LYING in the *U.S. Geological Survey Photograph taken on April 20, 1994* (here), but Mr. Fizz continues pushing the "Govt Conspiracy Theory" in a pack of 911LIES anyway! Bush


its not the same hole, you fucking moron. any idiot can see that. its not the same size. its not in the same place. its not the same shape. you can see the scar on the ground of your 1994 "hole" near the flight 93 crash site.




Terral said:


> and Mr. Fizz say this ...
> 
> My Topic:
> 
> ...



how much of a moron can you be? your A-3 needs to go over the SAME SHIT!!! how did your A-3, which is about 75 feet wide, leave an impact mark on the pentagon that is the same width as a 757 which is twice as wide??!! 

how did your missile shock wave knock over light poles hundreds of feet away yet not do a fucking thing to the fence posts and wooden steps that it passed within inches of?

the answer is simple. YOU ARE TALKING OUT OF YOUR ASS. your delusions have no basis in reality. you have no remains of a missile at the pentagon. you have no remains of an A-3 at the pentagon. you have no witnesses for a missile at the pentagon. you have no witnesses that an A-3 hit the pentagon. there are remains of a 757 at the pentagon. there are passenger remains from flight 77 at the pentagon. there are witnesses that a 757 hit the pentagon.

i'm not here to push an "official" anything. i'm here to show how fucking moronic your hoax is. your claims that everyone that disagrees with you is a secret government agent proves what a delusional and paranoid person you are and how the world you live in has no basis in reality.



Terral said:


> You are looking at a picture of A/E Drive, between the C and D-Ring walls looking north. The rear C-ring Wall (on left) is only 220 feet from the outer E-ring Wall (diagram), which means the *60-Ton Titanium Frame* ...


you lie again.

the entire plane weighed 64 tons. the titanium frame alone didnt weigh 60 tons.



Terral said:


> ... and *'two' 6-Ton Rolls-Royce Engines* (pic) should have exited this C-Ring wall in just .39 seconds after impact!


who says the engines should have exited the building? YOU?!! 
you think that maybe when a jet engine hits a building, a reinforced building, that MAYBE the building gets in the way a little bit?? 




Terral said:


> Mr. Fizz can explain how his 100-Ton Jetliner vanished into thin air without ever exiting this C-Ring Wall!



again you lie. no jetliner vanished into thin air. your claim that the entire plane, which weighed 64 tons despite your repeated lies, should have exited the C ring is not based in reality. you are delusional. 




Terral said:


> We already know the *Govt Documentation Proves A 9/11 Inside Job* (my Topic) and that George Bush (the first Conspiracy Theorist) has been lying about 9/11 from day one!


you are a proven delusional moron.



Terral said:


> Mr. Fizz Stands With This 911LIAR And Murderer Of Innocent Americans![/url]
> 
> And yet, this Govt Cover Story STOOGE has the audacity to ask these kinds of STUPID questions:
> 
> ...


i see you cant answer the question.

you want to know why you cant answer it? BECAUSE YOUR WHACKO INSIDE JOB HOAX MAKES NO SENSE!!! 

so instead you try to change the subject. (you really do get annoyed when people question your hoax and can never answer any of the obvious questions and problems that your wild scenario creates).



Terral said:


> My WTC-7 Topic:
> 
> Bush And Mr. Fizz Say 'This' Is WTC-7 Imploding From Building Fires/Debris
> 
> ...


you really should do something about that then, i guess. may i suggest showing all your evidence to a grand jury.

oh, thats right. you have no evidence. 



Terral said:


> Mr. Fizz is here to push the Official Govt 9/11 Conspiracy Theories using his big fat mouth and 'no' evidence at all. Why? That is easy: Americans 'are' that *STUPID* (*) ...
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral


no evidence at all?

your a funny guy!!! 

you have no evidence of a missile. no evidence of an A-3. no evidence of controlled demolitions. no evidence of ANYTHING.....

then you complain after being shown evidence that none exists.

so how do you explain the black boxes that were found at the pentagon and in pennsylvania from flight 77 and 93?


----------



## Terral (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi Mr. Fizz:



Fizz said:


> they arent conspiracy whackos like you. they gather evidence and look at it then come to a logical conclusion. you spew lies and come to conclusions with no basis in reality ...



Post #140 is more unsupported Official Cover Story *Stupidity* (#7-#10) by a guy sent here to defend Loyal Bushie/Obama LIES. If Mr. Fizz ever makes an Official Cover Story Case supported by ANYTHING, then perhaps we will have something to debate.

GL,

Terral


----------



## Fizz (Jan 27, 2010)

Terral said:


> Hi Mr. Fizz:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tell us again the mathematical formula that made the Pentagon only 10 feet tall.  

thats one of my favorites.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 27, 2010)

Terral said:


> Hi Mr. Fizz:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so very true.that day will never come that he will have anything to support this theories he has.His bosses would stop sending him paychecks if he posted truthful information.


----------



## Nonelitist (Jan 29, 2010)

wow.... get back on your medications and warn your neighbors to stay away.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 29, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Mr. Fizz:
> ...


----------



## Terral (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi Mr. Fizz:

Mr. Fizz has no Official Cover Story Case, so he wastes our time with his nonsense and stupidity ...



Fizz said:


> tell us again the mathematical formula that made the Pentagon only 10 feet tall.
> 
> thats one of my favorites ...



Mr. Fizz (Official Cover Story Stooge) is pointing at my 9:31:39 AM Missile Strike calculations from my 911Truth Blog Entry here:

April Gallop Injured During 9:32 AM Missile Strike







This is my diagram taken from the *CCTV Pentagon Security Images* (from here). My commentary goes like this:



> The process for determining the size of our DoD Missile begins by opening up the first two frames for *Camera #1* (left) and *Camera #2* (right) here. We can see the nose section of our DoD Missile in the top right-hand picture and entering frame from our right. However, the initial Observational portion of our exercise requires us to place full attention on the Camera #1 frame (left) where the Missile has yet to enter the picture. We are looking through the lens of a security camera using a wide-angle lens, which accounts for the slopping roofline and the two columns having the appearance of leaning away from the centerline of the picture. The DoD bad guys errantly thought this wide-angle lens created insurmountable hurdles for our 911Truth investigation, because the sizes of the objects are skewed; but that is just another 9/11 MYTH that you are about to see debunked once and for all.
> 
> *Camera 1* is positioned five feet above the ground, which matches the five feet elevation of the *right-hand column* and *a reference point* five feet above the horizon in the distance. We have a straight line running through *our security camera lens* and the *top of that right-hand column* and *our reference point* just five feet above the horizon, which means *all three of these points* are on the same *5-feet X-axis Plane*.
> 
> ...



Mr. Fizz insists that the 77-foot tall Pentagon is only 10 feet tall, but remember that we are looking through a 'wide angle' lens that skews all dimensions beyond the X and Y Axis lines! There are only 'two' lines (one horizontal and one vertical) providing accurate measurements through any wide angle lens. The first line runs horizontally through the center of the photograph and the second runs vertically through the center of the photograph going the other way. Our 5-feet Horizontal X-Axis Line runs all the way across the photograph, which you can realize by recognizing how that line intersects the first-floor windows on your left. This 5-feet Horizontal X-axis Line runs over to touch the top of the right-hand column saying that column cap is on the same 5-feet Elevation. 

The Security Camera holding this lens is set at 5-feet 'and' is positioned horizontal to the ground. We know that to be true, because our camera is pointed at a reference point in the distance just 5-feet above the ground. We are now going through the 'Observational' portion of the exercise, which locates the 5-feet horizontal X-axis Plane Line running through the center of the photograph. We are NOT trying to determine the heights of ANYTHING above or below that 5-feet X-axis Line! Why? That is easy: The dimensions are skewed in direct proportion to their distance 'away' from the X-axis line! We are ONLY interested in locating 'one' point along that X-axis line where the Y-axis line (vertical) makes the intersection. 

All points in this photograph touching 'both' the X-axis and Y-axis lines are exactly 5 Feet above the ground! The center of our missile just happens to be centered on the right-hand column cap, which gives us the 'height' of the center of the flying object. Now look at the blackboard and the little missile clip (from here = look far right). The 'nose' of that missile is flying just 5 Feet Off The Ground, because that point in the photograph is on the X-axis/Y-axis Intersection Lines!

The next phase of the exercise requires you to recognize the 'difference' between the diameter of the flying object 'versus' the clearance underneath! There is 2.5 times more clearance underneath than the diameter of the flying object (missile). The diameter of the missile is "X." However, our 5-feet X-axis Line is 'centered' at the missile nose location. That is why you see .5X in the equation with the 2.5X (clearance) variable. Solving the equation requires us to multiply both sides by 2, which give us 6X = 10 feet, X = 1.6667, or X = 20 inches. 

The CCTV Image cannot possibly be any 100-ton Jetliner, because the 'nose' is flying just 5 feet off the ground 'and' we have 2.5 times that diameter underneath! The diameter of this flying object (missile) is only 20 inches, which is definitely NO 100-ton Jetliner!

The problem is that Mr. Fizz cannot even begin to understand the math, so he embarrasses himself on a regular basis ...

GL,

Terral


----------



## Fizz (Jan 30, 2010)

before we even get to the mathematics involved your assumptions are fatally flawed. in order for your "all on the same plane" theory to be correct the camera would need to be pointed EXACTLY at 5 feet above the horizon. your theory also does not take into account any elevation changes between the camera, the pentagon and the horizon. the chances of them being at the same exact elevation are just about zero. 


i dont mke the claim the pentagon is 10 feet tall. you do. your math proves that the pentagon near the horizon is 10 feet tall.


----------



## Terral (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi Mr. Fizz:



Fizz said:


> before we even get to the mathematics involved your assumptions are fatally flawed ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxYRhnBzp8U]Mr. Fizz. What A Joke!!![/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## Fizz (Jan 30, 2010)

every time you get pwned you bring a out the laughing guy video.


YOU GOT NOTHING!!!


----------



## Terral (Mar 8, 2010)

Greetings to All:

NIST is lying about building fires causing the controlled demolition collapse of the WTC Skycrapers:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SqN4sTjgn-E]NIST Is LYING ...[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 8, 2010)

terral is a lying deadbeat


----------



## elvis (Mar 8, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> terral is a lying deadbeat



is he the deadbeat dad?


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 8, 2010)

elvis said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > terral is a lying deadbeat
> ...


one of the two known deadbeat troofer morons, yes


----------



## Fizz (Mar 8, 2010)

find any explosives yet?


...fucking moron.


----------



## slackjawed (Mar 8, 2010)

THE SMITH GANG
.
(The following article, Days of Destiny, is a fair representation of the activities of the Smith Gang).
Author: Unknown
.
     Bill Smith and his three brothers trekked across the New Mexico border into eastern Arizona in the late 1890s and settled near Springerville in the White Mountains.
     The community of St. Johns had its first encounter with him in 1898. Charges of cattle rustling landed him in the local jail, but his stay was short.
     Brother Al smuggled a pistol into Bill's cell, and the gang leader was soon free to continue what had made him infamous in New Mexico-holdups, cattle and horse thievery, and killings.
     Former Apache County Sheriff Commodore Perry Owens, who had killed three men and wounded another in a gunfight, described the Smith gang as the "toughest bunch to ever drink water from the Hassayampa (River)."
     These thugs certainly weren't alone in the realm of lawbreaking in Arizona at that time. But Bill Smith, along with brothers Al, Floyd, and George, seems to have taken particular hold of the public's imagination.
     Descriptions of Bill Smith, said to be a handsome, gap-toothed cowpuncher, drip with images of a man who lived the romance of the West.
     Even Burt Mossman, the first captain of the Arizona Rangers, described Smith as a person who lived by strict code of honor.
     Writers spoke of Smith in wildly inflated, flowery terms. The Arizona Daily Star in 1910 had this to say about the notorious New Mexican: An accurate description of the man's deeds and characteristics would make of him, in the eyes of the average romantically inclined maiden, an intensely interesting personage, endowed with the most heroic qualities.
     Standing 6 feet in his socks, with a figure slender but straight as an arrow, firm and regular features, black eyes that flashed with fire and thick black hair, he was almost 35 years of age when he went on the 'scout' back in 1900.
     Whatever his reason for doing so may have been, he succeeded quickly in gathering about him a band of seven other desperate characters, including three brothers, all of whom would have followed him into the jaws of purgatory.
     Such grandiose attitudes obscured the cold facts, making it difficult to clearly track the Smith Gang's many vile deeds. But reasonable observers, recognizing the incompleteness of the record and the necessity for informed supposition, have attributed to the gang at least five killings, including a member of the newly-formed Arizona Rangers.
     The prolonged chase of the Smith gang began March 26, 1900, with the arrival in St. Johns of a mail driver bearing the news that five men had been seen butchering a beef on the road to Springerville. Sheriff Ed Beeler quickly organized a posse and engaged the outlaws at the county bridge three miles west of town.
     Although no one in the law party was injured, more than 50 shots were fired and the hunt was on. 
     By the next morning, Apache County rancher Dick Gibbons was leading a second posse to back up Beeler. Gibbons divided his men into two groups. He headed one of them and told the second group to stay on the rustlers' trail and drive them into his bunch.
     The second group - consisting of Dick's nephew, Gus Gibbons, 24, Frank Lesueur, 21 and Antonio Armijo and Frank Ruiz - planned to stay on the rustlers' trail and meet up with Dick Gibbons on the following morning.
     The four young men didn't show up for the meeting. Later, Dick Gibbons met Armijo and Ruiz on the trail. The two explained they had quit the hunt the night before, leaving the younger Gibbons and Lesueur alone.
     A short time later, Dick Gibbons came to the crest of a gorge covered with boulders and cedar brush. His diary contains a powerful description of what he saw:
     "It looked like the body of a man, but I would not admit it to myself. I was still too far away to be able to identify it, and while I was thinking about it I saw another object that looked like a quilt had been thrown away by the outlaws and had been rolled up by the wind and lodged in the wash where it now laid, but as we drew nearer, I saw that it was the body of my nephew Gus Gibbons.
     It was lying in the bottom of a little draw with head down hill and face upwards, with three ghastly bullet holes through the head. One of them had entered his mouth and had come out the back of his neck. One had gone in at the left ear and had come out below the mouth, breaking the lower jaw and disfiguring the face awfully.
     We well knew what the other object was that we had noticed lying on the hillside. The sight was horrifying to the senses. To see the two boys lying there, boys I had known since they were in the cradle and had watched them grow up. They were just in the pink of manhood and for them to be ambushed and shot down like dogs, without even a chance to fight for their lives, made me sick.
     It was murder in its worst form and there is not another crime beneath the roof of heaven that can stain the soul of man with a more infernal hue than an assassination such as this."
     The scene was easy to reconstruct. The young men were on foot, leading their horses up the ridge, when the rifles, hidden in ambush barely 30 feet off, opened up. Adding outrage to the horror, the two were robbed of all possessions, including their hats.
     Words were inadequate to convey the feelings that gripped St. Johns. As the St. Johns Herald wrote:
     "Our town is overwhelmed with sadness and two homes are bursting full of grief. Two noble, manly youths have fallen, victims of fiends in human shape."
     In Reserve, New Mexico, the next night, the Smith gang stole seven horses and rode off in the direction of the Chiricahua Mountains in southeastern Arizona.
     Posses were now in pursuit, but the bad fortune of catching up to them fell to U.S. Marshall George Scarborough and Deputy Walter Birchfield. A fatal joust occurred April 3 in a remote Chiricahua Mountain spot called Triangle Springs.
     According to the Santa Fe New Mexican of April 5, 1900, Scarborough and Birchfield were victimized in the same fashion as Gibbons and Lesueurambushed by rifle fire. The first volley shattered Marshal Scarborough's leg. Another round struck Birchfield, the deputy, in the arm, but he was still able to build a crude rock wall to protect his wounded comrade
     As soon as darkness cloaked his movements, Birchfield mounted a horse and galloped away in search of assistance. He returned at daybreak to find Scarborough suffering mightily from pain and exposure to overnight rain and snow.
     Scarborough, a former Texas Ranger who had once captured famed stage robber Pearl Hart after her escape from a Tucson jail, died at Deming, New Mexico, after surgery to amputate his leg.
     For some observers, the identity of the quarry has always been in doubt. Newspapers of the day published the names of numerous suspects, the numbers undoubtedly inflated by the common use of aliases. An outlaw's alias also was not always unique. A rookie would often adopt the alias of whichever notorious outlaw he wanted to emulate. Or a seasoned robber on the run might deliberately use the real name of someone he knew to confuse the trail.
     Rustlers George Stevenson and James Brooks, recent escapees from jail, were two of this crowd of suspects. They were captured in Sonora, Mexico, and taken to jail in Silver City, New Mexico. But they escaped on May 28 and were never retaken, leaving forever unanswered the question of their guilt or innocence in Scarborough's death.
     Stevenson and Brooks were said to have been associates of Butch Cassidy's famed Wild Bunch, as was a desperado named Todd Carver. He, too, was named in Scarborough's death.
     As always, however, the Smith gang seemed the most likely perpetrators, and Sheriff Beeler evidently agreed. He traveled to New Mexico to dredge up whatever information he could on the notorious family.
     The press pointed a finger at the Smiths , too.
     The Tombstone Prospector and the Phoenix Herald reported that the same men had committed both attacks. The Prospector named them, misidentifying Bill Smith as Dick Smith:
     "The five men whose names are John Hunter, alias Dick smith; Bob Johnson; Wilson, alias Smith; Kid Carver and one man unknown.. .
The newspapers wrote of the $2,000 in reward money offered by Apache County and proudly reported that the outlaws would shortly be intercepted by lawmen.
     But capture never came and that didn't sit with Dick Gibbons. His outrage at the killings prompted him to run for the Territorial Legislature in the elections of September, 1900. Gibbons won the seat by campaigning on the need to form the Arizona Rangers, and the Rangers came into existence in March, 1901.
     Not surprisingly, the Arizona Rangers had their first and deadliest fight with Bill Smith.
     The action started in early October, 1901, when Bill Smith's gang was spotted south of Springerville with a herd of stolen horses.
     Lawmen organized a posse that included Carlos Tafolla (Tafoya), a Ranger stationed in the area for the sole purpose of keeping watch over the Smiths.
     On October 8, after tracking the gang along the Black River in northern Graham County, the posse came to the Smiths' camp, located at the bottom of a draw about 100 feet deep and 200 yards wide.
     At dusk the lawmen made their move, crawling to the western peak of the draw.  That decision - which put the setting sun at their backs, illuminating them as targets - proved deadly.
     Posse member, Bill Maxwell, a one-time friend of Bill Smith's, called out: "Bill Smith, we arrest you in the name of the law and the name of the Territory of Arizona, and call upon you and your companions to lay down your arms."
     But the gang would have none of that.
     In a 1947 interview, former Ranger Joe Pearce, chief of the Apache tribal police at the time of the shoot-out, told what happened next:
     "The guns opened up - mostly 30-30s, but Bill Smith was using a new Savage rifle that shot a .303 bullet. When you got hit with one of them, you stayed hit.
     "Well, the fight was soon over, but it was plenty hot while it lasted. When the smoke settled, the Smiths were high-tailing for the timber.
     "Ranger Tafolla (Tafoya) was on his back, shot twice through the middle and calling for water. Bill Maxwell was dead, the crown of his big hat shot out. . . "
     Separated from their horses, the Smiths made another escape, dashing away on foot through the mountain snow.
     A Ranger posse led by Mossman hurried to the scene and a massive manhunt followed. Among the pursuers was George Scarborough Jr., son of the recently murdered marshal, who boldly told reporters: "If necessary, I will devote the rest of my life to the capture of the Smith outlaws, one of whom is the slayer of my father."
     But with snow obscuring their tracks, the Smiths eluded the Rangers and crossed the border into Mexico. They never again were known to set foot in Arizona, although conflicting tales abounded.
     The only evidence of their later whereabouts came from the boys' mother. She told Pearce that they hopped a boat at Galveston, Texas and sailed to Argentina.
     The Smith saga has two strange postscripts. The first involves the crown of Bill Maxwell's big hat, which remained on the ground for several years, a cloth monument that cowboys were afraid to touch in a place they called the Battle Ground.
     The other concerns the legend of Bill Smith.
     Numerous reports state that he grieved at killing Maxwell, and that his gang's intention had been to shoot another posse member with whom they'd been feuding.
     According to these stories, Smith insisted that his heartfelt apologies reach Maxwell's mother.
     Smith also wrote a letter to Mossman, explaining in great detail what happened in the fight at the deep draw.
     These two actions played a large role in furthering Bill Smith's image for chivalry and honor.
     But his most enduring legacy was ruthlessness - and the resulting creation of the Arizona Rangers, who operated until 1909, when peace settled over Arizona.
.
Becker Note: The members of the posse at the October 8,1901 gunfight with the Smith gang included Apache County Deputy ,Sheriff C.H Sharp, Pete Peterson, Elijah Holgate, Lorenzo Crosby, Carlos Tafolla (Tafoya) Bill Maxwell, Henry Barrettand, and Duane Hamblin (Arizona Ranger).
George Scarborough
Augustus Gibbons and Frank LeSueur


from ;
St Johns Herald, 1891


----------



## slackjawed (Mar 8, 2010)

I maintain my information is just as valuable as Terrals, christofecal's, or any of the other twoofers, and much more interesting.


----------



## Fizz (Mar 8, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> I maintain my information is just as valuable as Terrals, christofecal's, or any of the other twoofers, and much more interesting.



its certainly equally as relevant.


----------



## Terral (Aug 23, 2010)

Greetings to All:

Somebody please try to 'debunk' anything from my 911Truth Presentation in the Opening Post ... IF you can ...

GL,

Terral


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 23, 2010)

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> Somebody please try to 'debunk' anything from my 911Truth Presentation in the Opening Post ... IF you can ...
> 
> ...



There is nothing there to Debunk. You have presented no physical evidence of any missile or A3. Please play again.


----------



## Terral (Sep 21, 2010)

Greetings to All:

The Opening Post describes *what really happened on 9/11* (here) and nobody can 'debunk' a single word. Go ahead and try to find one error. Make my day ...

GL,

Terral


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 21, 2010)

See post 159 above.


----------



## Fizz (Sep 21, 2010)

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> The Opening Post describes *what really happened on 9/11* (here) and nobody can 'debunk' a single word. Go ahead and try to find one error. Make my day ...
> 
> ...



still going to claim the pentagon was 10 feet tall?


----------



## slackjawed (Sep 28, 2010)

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> The Opening Post describes *what really happened on 9/11* (here) and nobody can 'debunk' a single word. Go ahead and try to find one error. Make my day ...
> 
> ...



I challenge you to "debunk" post 155 above.

That's right you can't because your an impotent little turd........


----------



## Terral (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi Robert:

Mr Robert here has graced this fine USMB Board with his presence to make some rather interesting claims that I hope he will try to defend:



Robert_Stephens said:


> Being cautious here, you are a  pathological liar. You are also wrong and in error in every topic so far  purviewed and posted by you on this website, going back as far as the  first day you joined.



Well, well. A challenge! Go to the Opening Post and *'quote >>' from my work* and prove to everyone here that Terral is a pathological lair using whatever Robert considers to be credible evidence. Good luck in your attempt to push Official Cover Story LIES. ;0)

GL,

Terral


----------



## Robert_Stephens (Feb 11, 2011)

No, you are in error (100% of the time without exception), Pro is pointing out the absolute fact, and doing it quite well.  You are in 100% error with your "work".  That 2.2 grade point is showing well.

Hunt the Packlid.

Robert


----------



## Robert_Stephens (Feb 11, 2011)

Terral said:


> Hi Robert:
> 
> Mr Robert here has graced this fine USMB Board with his presence to make some rather interesting claims that I hope he will try to defend:
> 
> ...



Proved.  Read it.  You are  a pathological liar by your own admission. Amazing,  finally, case closed. We can ignore the Packlid then.

They always shoot themselves in the face eventually.  Hilariously funny. 

Robert


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 11, 2011)

Terral said:


> Nice rebuttal ladies ...
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral




I never rebutt the insane, I only point and laugh...


----------



## Robert_Stephens (Feb 11, 2011)

True.  Point and laugh indeed. With his criminal record alone, it is no surprise he is the way he is. 

Robert


----------



## Terral (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi Robert:

No case yet? Heh ... 



Robert_Stephens said:


> No, you are in error (100% of the time without exception), Pro is pointing out the absolute fact, and doing it quite well.  You are in 100% error with your "work".  That 2.2 grade point is showing well.
> 
> Hunt the Packlid.
> 
> Robert














Told you this guy is really, really funny. :0)

GL,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 11, 2011)

except everyone else is laughing at you, terral
you are a fucking idiot


----------



## Obamerican (Feb 11, 2011)

Terral said:


> Hi Robert:
> 
> No case yet? Heh ...
> 
> ...


I'll bet you have a five year subscription to the Weekly World News.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 11, 2011)

Obamerican said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Robert:
> ...


has alex jones been writing for them?


----------



## Robert_Stephens (Feb 12, 2011)

Any time, any place- The Tarral. But you must first know the difference between a 'Star" and an "Asteroid".  You do not at this time. The kids today in my 6-8 grades Astronomy class up at NMSU Youth Astronomy did. And they solved this equation also; 2n=6&#8730; (Jr. high math)

Can you?

Robert


----------



## Triton (May 2, 2011)

Terral, 

Isn't the use of "Candycorn Logic" brilliant?

Candycorn et al simply state something is not true, therefore it is not true.


----------



## Crosser (May 3, 2011)

Unbelievable Suff!


----------



## Crosser (May 3, 2011)

Seriously this all happened!


----------



## Terral (May 3, 2011)

Hi Triton. Bye Crosser:



Triton said:


> Terral,
> 
> Isn't the use of "Candycorn Logic" brilliant?
> 
> ...


Everything in the opening post is true and none of these trolls/shills/idiots can debunk a single word. You should never point out the lunacy of troll/shill behavior on this Board, or one of their colleagues will ban you for life. Oh! That already happened. Surprise, surprise. That is what you get for bumping one of my 911Truth topics from the archives. I am quite surprised that this topic is not among the half dozen or so that have been deleted. Somebody must be slipping ...


----------



## Triton (May 3, 2011)

If my account is banned for unreasonable purposes at the behest of alleged shills, thus confirming to me that alleged shills are in fact shills they will inherit a nemesis on this board that is beyond them. 

Until then as much as I may like to believe they are shills, without evidence beyond a shadow of a doubt ,I have to view the accusations of these posters as shills to be speculation.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 3, 2011)

Triton said:


> If my account is banned for unreasonable purposes at the behest of alleged shills, thus confirming to me that alleged shills are in fact shills they will inherit a nemesis on this board that is beyond them.
> 
> Until then as much as I may like to believe they are shills, without evidence beyond a shadow of a doubt ,I have to view the accusations of these posters as shills to be speculation.



What are you babbling about?


----------



## Patriot911 (May 3, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Triton said:
> 
> 
> > If my account is banned for unreasonable purposes at the behest of alleged shills, thus confirming to me that alleged shills are in fact shills they will inherit a nemesis on this board that is beyond them.
> ...



I bet he thinks we're trying to get him banned!    What a fucking loser!  Why would we try and ban our favorite punching bag and whipping boy?  FWIW, I don't report people.  I also don't whine like a little bitch if someone reports me (which they have) nor do I make threats as hollow as a truthtard's skull and pretend I have some kind of super powers.    What a fucking joke Triton is!


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 3, 2011)

Patriot911 said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Triton said:
> ...



Oh I have reported someone. And they eventually were banned. But it was only after i tried 4 times to get them to remove a copyrighted symbol that they had no right to use. And then I guess they got smart with the mod. Not smart.


----------



## Triton (May 3, 2011)

Who said anything about reporting anybody. I haven't accused anyone of being a shill nor do I believe anyone is trying to ban me.

Gambling may not be best for you Patriot911. 

How would you even try to request having me banned? I could imagine though. What would you say anyway, "Hey, Triton made me look like a fool because I can't offer an explanation in my own words for the collapse of WTC 7, BAN HIM!"

Well done making assumptions out of nothing, Patriot911. 


OH my goodness mocking my avatar.   

Do you make fun of the other 90% of people who have creative avatars on this board, unlike yours, Patriot911?


----------



## Patriot911 (May 3, 2011)

Triton said:


> Who said anything about reporting anybody. I haven't accused anyone of being a shill nor do I believe anyone is trying to ban me.
> 
> Gambling may not be best for you Patriot911.
> 
> ...



Thanks for proving what a rather lame fucking joke you are, shithead!  You post something whining like the little bitch you are that there are shills trying to get you banned and then you threaten them.    Do you have ANY idea just how pathetic you are?    Shit.... I didn't think I could think any less of you until now.  Thanks for the laughs, chuckles!  I suppose now you're going to be my "nemesis on this board that is beyond me".    Way to go, CD!  I mean Triton!


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 3, 2011)

Patriot911 said:


> Triton said:
> 
> 
> > Who said anything about reporting anybody. I haven't accused anyone of being a shill nor do I believe anyone is trying to ban me.
> ...



He may need to step back from the crack pipe...


----------



## Triton (May 3, 2011)

Patriot911 said:


> Triton said:
> 
> 
> > Who said anything about reporting anybody. I haven't accused anyone of being a shill nor do I believe anyone is trying to ban me.
> ...






Patriot911, where exactly did I ever state that there are shills after me? 



Oh wait I know its exactly where the explanation, in your own words, for the collapse of WTC7 is.   

Nowhere to be found.


----------



## Triton (May 3, 2011)

Yes, I understand, Patriot911 "Nemesis" is too complex of a word for you to handle, please forgive me.



Ollie, you broke my heart with that insult.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 3, 2011)

Not an insult, a perception.


----------



## candycorn (May 3, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Not an insult, a perception.



I think the Triton/Ollie alliance may be in trouble.  LOL


----------



## Toro (May 3, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Triton said:
> 
> 
> > If my account is banned for unreasonable purposes at the behest of alleged shills, thus confirming to me that alleged shills are in fact shills they will inherit a nemesis on this board that is beyond them.
> ...



I thought the same. It was incomprehesible. Of course, twoofers usually are.


----------



## Triton (May 3, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Not an insult, a perception.





Oh that explains everything Ollie.



Your perception of 47 story WTC 7's total symmetrical free fall collapse into its own footprint incinerating steel and concrete turning both into aerosolized particulates despite having only sporadic fires on 7-8 floors and a gash on the south side being caused by "_the 110 story building falling next to it_"  (as you previously mentioned) is about as accurate.  

Did you comprehend that Toro? Or was that too difficult as well? 





Perhaps you can explain, in your own words, how WTC 7 collapsed.


----------



## Patriot911 (May 4, 2011)

Triton said:


> Patriot911, where exactly did I ever state that there are shills after me?



  Let me remind your whiny bitch ass where you were crying your little shill fearing eyes out over possibly being banned by shills.



			
				Triton the little whiney bitch said:
			
		

> If my account is banned for unreasonable purposes at the behest of alleged shills, thus confirming to me that alleged shills are in fact shills they will inherit a nemesis on this board that is beyond them.
> 
> Until then as much as I may like to believe they are shills, without evidence beyond a shadow of a doubt ,I have to view the accusations of these posters as shills to be speculation.





			
				Triton said:
			
		

> Oh wait I know its exactly where the explanation, in your own words, for the collapse of WTC7 is.
> 
> Nowhere to be found.


Oh, you mean the ones you either refuse to acknowledge or refuse to go back and look for?  Wow.  So you've lied twice in your post.  Way to prove what a dishonest fuck you are.


----------



## Patriot911 (May 4, 2011)

Here are some examples of just how fucking stupid and dishonest Triton is:



Triton said:


> Your perception of 47 story WTC 7's total symmetrical free fall collapse into its own footprint


Really?  You acknowledged a beam that was found 15 stories up on the building next to WTC 7.  How can you claim WTC 7 fell within its own footprint when it clearly damaged buildings next to it?  Maybe you should get off your lazy ass and find out what "into its own footprint" really means.  Either that or quit lying about it.



			
				Triton said:
			
		

> incinerating steel and concrete


Really?  The steel and concrete was consumed by fire now?  This is a new one!  How, exactly was the steel and concrete consumed by fire and what is your evidence?



			
				Triton said:
			
		

> turning both into aerosolized particulates


Well, which is it?  Was the steel and concrete incinerated or was it pulverized.  Your lying, dumb ass DOES REALIZE those are two different things, right?  Maybe not.  



			
				Triton said:
			
		

> despite having only sporadic fires on 7-8 floors and a gash on the south side being caused by "_the 110 story building falling next to it_"  (as you previously mentioned) is about as accurate.


Really?  So all the pictures and videos we have of the North side of the building on fire were faked?  All the firefighters talking about the fires were lying?  Or do we just realize a known, proven liar is making shit up again because he is a dishonest fuck and a true piece of shit traitor to this great nation of ours.  I am going to go for the latter.



			
				Triton said:
			
		

> Did you comprehend that Toro? Or was that too difficult as well?


Did he comprehend you're full of shit and that you have absolutely no clue what the hell you are talking about?  Indubitably.  Toro strikes me as an intelligent poster, not a dumbass poser like you.   



			
				Triton said:
			
		

> Perhaps you can explain, in your own words, how WTC 7 collapsed.


Why should he?  You've ignored my explanation every time I've posted it and then whined like a little bitch when I wouldn't bother to repost it for you yet again so you could ignore it.... yet again.    Your history of bullshit and arrogant ignorance doesn't help when you demand others do stuff over and over again.


----------



## skookerasbil (May 4, 2011)

HOLY MOTHER OF GOD...................

I rarely come in here but Im almost laughing at myself calling some of the regular posters in other forums "the k00ks".

Got some serious thought processing disorders going on in here.............


These people are actually out there roaming around in the real world???


fcukking yikes!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (May 4, 2011)

*this thread is gay*


----------



## Gamolon (May 4, 2011)

Triton said:


> Your perception of 47 story WTC 7's total symmetrical free fall collapse



Let's start with this little gem.

You think that WTC7 was a TOTAL SYMMETRICAL collapse? Do you know what TOTAL SYMMETRICAL collapse actually means?

How can you categorize the collapse of WTC7 as TOTALLY SYMMETRICAL when there is video proof of the east penthouse COLLAPSING first, then progressing west, following by the perimeter facade collapse.

How does that sequence above equal a TOTALLY SYMMETRICAL collapse?
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bjrAJVp4ds]YouTube - 9/11 - WTC 7 Collapse (penthouse)[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 4, 2011)

skookerasbil said:


> HOLY MOTHER OF GOD...................
> 
> I rarely come in here but Im almost laughing at myself calling some of the regular posters in other forums "the k00ks".
> 
> ...



Yes they live among us and they even vote..........


----------



## Gamolon (May 4, 2011)

Triton said:


> steel and concrete turning both into aerosolized particulates



Can you show me your proof/evidence that you are using to back this statement up? I'd like to see where the evidence is you are using to support aerosolized STEEL.

I'll wait here as usual.


----------



## Patriot911 (May 4, 2011)

Gamolon said:


> Triton said:
> 
> 
> > steel and concrete turning both into aerosolized particulates
> ...



and wait..... and wait..... and wait.... and wait..... and wait..... and wait.... and wait..... and wait..... and wait.... and wait..... and wait..... and wait.... and wait..... and wait..... and wait.... and wait..... and wait..... and wait.... 

You get the idea.  ;-)


----------



## Triton (May 4, 2011)

Do you really want me to post pictures the of the plumes and the city blocks covered by it in the exact manner a building brought down by CD does? To go with the samples taken from the site confirming it?

Try a search engine sometime, have fun.



You'll simply say it doesn't exist, therefore it doesn't exist

Using "Candycorn Logic" of course


----------



## Patriot911 (May 4, 2011)

Triton said:


> Do you really want me to post pictures the of the plumes and the city blocks covered by it in the exact manner a building brought down by CD does? To go with the samples taken from the site confirming it?


WOW!  So you can tell the composition of a dust cloud just from pictures or videos taken from hundreds of yards away? 

Your self proclaimed super powers never cease to amaze and delight everyone!  No wonder you can become a "nemesis" the likes of which nobody can imagine.  



			
				Triton said:
			
		

> Try a search engine sometime, have fun.


You telling anyone to search is the height of hypocricy.



			
				Triton said:
			
		

> You'll simply say it doesn't exist, therefore it doesn't exist


Until you prove it exists, it doesn't exist.  That is the way it works, chucklehead!  You just saying the dust cloud contains aerosolized steel and expecting everyone to just believe you because of your impeccable credibility doesn't cut it.


----------



## Gamolon (May 4, 2011)

Triton said:


> Do you really want me to post pictures the of the plumes and the city blocks covered by it in the exact manner a building brought down by CD does? To go with the samples taken from the site confirming it?



No, I want YOUR links that you used so we're on the same page. That's a cop out to tell me to search for it.

I want your proof of aerosolized steel and concrete. Are you aware that those samples also  support the existence of gypsum planking used in the twin towers that may SEEM like pulverized concrete?

I am especially curious about your proof of aerosolized steel.

Another question.

Are you saying that plumes of dust are solely caused by the EXPLOSIVES used in a controlled demolition and never by the CRUSHING and GRINDING of the parts of the building as it fell AFTER explosives were set off to cut the supports?


----------



## Gamolon (May 4, 2011)

Triton said:


> Do you really want me to post pictures the of the plumes and the city blocks covered by it in the exact manner a building brought down by CD does? To go with the samples taken from the site confirming it?
> 
> Try a search engine sometime, have fun.
> 
> ...



BTW.

Are you going to explain how you can claim TOTAL SYMMETRICAL COLLAPSE of WTC7 when the video I posted proves otherwise?


----------



## Triton (May 4, 2011)

Patriot911 said:


> Triton said:
> 
> 
> > Do you really want me to post pictures the of the plumes and the city blocks covered by it in the exact manner a building brought down by CD does? To go with the samples taken from the site confirming it?
> ...





I'm still waiting for your explanation, in your own words, for WTC 7's collapse


----------



## Triton (May 4, 2011)

Gamolon said:


> Triton said:
> 
> 
> > Do you really want me to post pictures the of the plumes and the city blocks covered by it in the exact manner a building brought down by CD does? To go with the samples taken from the site confirming it?
> ...





So your saying it didn't have a total symmetrical collapse?

I mean, if you do not think it was a total symmetrical collapse there really is no point of debating.

Most CD's don't even have as symmetrical collapse as WTC 7 did.


Can you explain, in your own words, how WTC 7 collapsed?


----------



## Triton (May 4, 2011)

Be careful Patriot911, you don't want me to use my superpowers! they are more powerful than typed words!


----------



## Gamolon (May 4, 2011)

Triton said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> > Triton said:
> ...



Do you understand the words TOTAL and SYMMETRICAL? 

You are saying that the WHOLE building, every component, collapsed straight down at the same time, all at once? Because that's what TOTAL and SYMMETRICAL mean.

The video proves you incorrect as WTC7 did NOT suffer a TOTAL SYMMETRICAL collapse. The fact that the east penthouse went first, progressed west, and then the perimeter facade collapsed. How can a collapse have a sequence of failures and collapses at different times, yet you claim it was symmetrical???

If you can't understand where your error lies, then you are correct. The debate stops here.


----------



## Patriot911 (May 4, 2011)

Triton said:


> Be careful Patriot911, you don't want me to use my superpowers! they are more powerful than typed words!



Well, like everything else you type, your claims are nothing but pure fantasy.


----------



## Gamolon (May 4, 2011)

Triton said:


> I mean, if you do not think it was a total symmetrical collapse there really is no point of debating.
> 
> Most CD's don't even have as symmetrical collapse as WTC 7 did.



Tell me oh wise one. Is this linked video a video of a symmetrical or non-symmetrical demolition?


----------



## Patriot911 (May 4, 2011)

Triton said:


> I'm still waiting for your explanation, in your own words, for WTC 7's collapse


Nobody is stopping you from going back and looking.  We all know you're a lazy fuck, but damn!  Do you have to prove it with almost every post?    You make claims you can't prove so you tell everyone to go search for the answers.  Why?  Because we all know YOU sure don't have the answers!    What.... were you hoping someone would get lucky and find a credible site that would actually back up your bullshit?    Good luck with that one!  

I love it when stupid fucks like Triton prove just what a vile piece of foul shit they really are.


----------



## Patriot911 (May 4, 2011)

Gamolon said:


> Tell me oh wise one. Is this linked video a video of a symmetrical or non-symmetrical demolition?
> 
> YouTube - Roosevelt House Building Demolition in Atlanta, GA



Maybe Triton will learn what "fell into its own footprint means".


----------



## Triton (May 4, 2011)

And yet you STILL don't give your explanation in your own words for WTC 7 collapse.

Why don't you not be the lazy one and type yours up again or copy/paste. I've stated my explanation repeatedly yet you continue to avoid it.


----------



## Patriot911 (May 4, 2011)

Triton said:


> And yet you STILL don't give your explanation in your own words for WTC 7 collapse.
> 
> Why don't you not be the lazy one and type yours up again or copy/paste. I've stated my explanation repeatedly yet you continue to avoid it.



I've done this.  Twice.  You're obviously either such a dishonest fuck as to ignore it or such a lazy bitch that you can't be bothered.  Either way, you're not worth repeating it for.  In fact, you're worthless.  Everyone that matters has read the explanation.  

Thanks for proving what a worthless piece of shit you are, though.  Too lazy to bother to read?  Wow.  Epic failure on your part!


----------



## creativedreams (May 4, 2011)

Triton said:


> And yet you STILL don't give your explanation in your own words for WTC 7 collapse.



They don't have an explaination for the high floor in WTC7 being reinforced to make it a bunker in the sky either...


----------



## Gamolon (May 4, 2011)

Gamolon said:


> Triton said:
> 
> 
> > I mean, if you do not think it was a total symmetrical collapse there really is no point of debating.
> ...



So what's your verdict Triton?

SYMMETRICAL or NON-SYMMETRICAL?


----------



## Patriot911 (May 4, 2011)

creativedreams said:


> Triton said:
> 
> 
> > And yet you STILL don't give your explanation in your own words for WTC 7 collapse.
> ...



Sure we do.  It was put there for a place for the government of New York City to operate in the event of a disaster.  What part of this does your little pea brain fail to comprehend?


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 4, 2011)

I'm still waiting for the audio of the explosions. Good thing I haven't held my breath, I'd have been dead years ago......


----------



## Triton (May 4, 2011)

"Candycorn Logic" This building didn't collapse exactly as WTC 7 did (although not terribly far off at its speed of fall following initation but not symmetrical, this CD was not as well engineered obviously) therefore WTC 7 wasn't a CD.

You say its not, therefore its not.

In contrast, is there any similarities of these two buildings in this video as Terral has previously pointed out?


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73qK4j32iuo]YouTube - WTC7 controlled demolition, side-by-side video[/ame]





Ok, now this is the part where you say they are nothing alike, WTC 7 didn't have a total symmetrical free fall collapse, etc.


----------



## Gamolon (May 4, 2011)

Triton said:


> "Candycorn Logic" This building didn't collapse exactly as WTC 7 did (although not terribly far off at its speed of fall following initation but not symmetrical, this CD was not as well engineered obviously) therefore WTC 7 wasn't a CD.



So you admit that the video I posted was not symmetrical. Why not? Is it because the entire building didn't collapse at the same time, but in "sections"?


----------



## Patriot911 (May 4, 2011)

Triton said:


> "Candycorn Logic" This building didn't collapse exactly as WTC 7 did (although not terribly far off at its speed of fall following initation but not symmetrical, this CD was not as well engineered obviously) therefore WTC 7 wasn't a CD.
> 
> You say its not, therefore its not.
> 
> ...



Wrong again shit for brains.  The CD and the collapse of WTC 7 had MAJOR DIFFERENCES that neither you nor any of your fucktard buddies can explain away.  Namely the complete lack of the explosions leading up to the collapse.  You did catch those right?  I mean they were really hard to miss.  Yet videos taken at the time have NOTHING on audio other than the collapse of the penthouse.  OH NOES!

So how do you have a CD with such precision that the building fell fairly symmetrically without the precision of high explosives?    What kind of bullshit excuse are you going to give for the complete lack of explosions?  Mufflers?  

BTW, you ARE aware controlled demolition just gets the ball rolling and the building's own weight takes care of the actual collapse, right?  Right?    Don't tell me.  Let me guess.  You're so fucking stupid that you thought the entire collapse was caused by explosives and not just initiated by explosives.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 4, 2011)

Still waiting to hear those explosions.....


----------



## Triton (May 4, 2011)

Gamolon said:


> Triton said:
> 
> 
> > "Candycorn Logic" This building didn't collapse exactly as WTC 7 did (although not terribly far off at its speed of fall following initation but not symmetrical, this CD was not as well engineered obviously) therefore WTC 7 wasn't a CD.
> ...



Nope, it wasn't symmetrical,I suppose the timing of the initiation and the manner of the demo charges likely caused the more assymmetrical collapse.Once it went, it did fall with little to no resistance


WTC 7 appears to have had even less resistance than your building and was symmetrical because the CD was likely engineered better.




So whats your point? You still haven't explained in your own words, how WTC 7 collapsed, so how about you explain it to us oh wise one.


----------



## Triton (May 4, 2011)

Patriot911 said:


> Triton said:
> 
> 
> > "Candycorn Logic" This building didn't collapse exactly as WTC 7 did (although not terribly far off at its speed of fall following initation but not symmetrical, this CD was not as well engineered obviously) therefore WTC 7 wasn't a CD.
> ...





No explosions Patriot911?    


Because you say there were no explosions, therefore there were no explosions.



When are you going to explain the collapse of WTC 7 in your own words Patriot911?


----------



## Triton (May 4, 2011)

WHAT EXPLOSIONS??????   



9\11 WTC Explosion - Video


Let me guess gentlemen, there were no explosions in this video


----------



## Patriot911 (May 4, 2011)

Triton said:


> Patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> > Triton said:
> ...



No, not because I say there were no explosions.  There is plenty of evidence there were no explosions.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-WZpXiEKAo]YouTube - WTC7 - "That is the building that is going to go down next"[/ame]

This was taken just blocks away from WTC 7.  You can clearly hear the collapse.  Yet no explosions.  The explosions in EVERY controlled demolition are far louder than the collapse itself, yet no explosions.

No explosions on seismic records either as confirmed by the Lamont-Doherty Earth observatory.  The collapse itself DID have a seismic record.  

So once again, Triton gets it all wrong and ends up looking like a complete jackass when he gets his ass handed to him.    Lather rinse repeat, right?  

Now..... care to explain how it can be a controlled demolition with no explosions?  You ARE aware high explosives work through high pressure waves which, by their very nature, can be heard for miles, right?  You ARE aware your claim that the collapse's symmetry somehow proves it was a controlled demolition, yet non-explosive means of demolition are not used in controlled demolition due to their lack of timing, right?  

Now run along and play in traffic like a good little boy.


----------



## Patriot911 (May 4, 2011)

Triton said:


> WHAT EXPLOSIONS??????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you seriously so retarded that you think the collapse of WTC 2 is the start of the controlled demolition for WTC 7?!?    What a fucking moron!

BTW, you ARE aware not all explosions are caused by explosives, right?  Think 100,000 tons of material impacting one of the largest buildings on Earth is suppose to be silent?   

Thanks for playing, but once again, you lose.


----------



## Triton (May 4, 2011)

Oh my goodness. You guys are great, just too funny.

Thanks for all the laughs, you've proven yourselves quite hilarious with the things you have stated.



Now go run along and play in traffic, lol



On a more serious note.......







*ARE ANY ONE OF YOU GOING TO EXPLAIN, IN YOUR OWN WORDS, HOW WTC 7 COLLAPSED?*


----------



## Triton (May 4, 2011)

.......besides ollie of course, he said a building fell on top of it


----------



## Patriot911 (May 5, 2011)

Triton said:


> Oh my goodness. You guys are great, just too funny.
> 
> Thanks for all the laughs, you've proven yourselves quite hilarious with the things you have stated.
> 
> ...


Yup.  There goes the little bitch running away from all the lies she made.    How predictable.  Anyone else think the fucktard pussy Triton is in any way, shape or form honest or credible?

As for why WTC 7 collapsed, it's been explained to you by me twice.  You've been too dishonest and lazy to go back and see, so instead you whine and cry like the little child bitch you are.  It is rather disgusting.

So where are the explosions?  Unlike you dishonestly posting WTC 2 collapsing, I posted a video that clearly shows WTC 7 collapsing with absolutely zero explosions.  Come on, ya pussy!  Grow a pair and answer the questions about your bullshit theory!


----------



## Gamolon (May 5, 2011)

Triton said:


> Nope, it wasn't symmetrical,I suppose the timing of the initiation and the manner of the demo charges likely caused the more *assymmetrical* collapse.Once it went, it did fall with little to no resistance
> 
> 
> WTC 7 appears to have had even less resistance than your building and was *symmetrical*



Ok. 

You're not making one bit of sense. Both buildings CLEARLY do not fall at all at the same time yet you continue to refer to my video as asymmetrical and WTC7 as symmetrical.

Why is that.

WTC7 is CLEARLY not symmetrical as the east penthouse collapsed into the building first, followed by a progression west, then the perimeter facade collapsed.

How is that symmetrical?

I could see it being symmetrical if the EVERYTHING came down at the same time, but that is not the case.

Please explain yourself.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 5, 2011)

Gamolon said:


> Triton said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, it wasn't symmetrical,I suppose the timing of the initiation and the manner of the demo charges likely caused the more *assymmetrical* collapse.Once it went, it did fall with little to no resistance
> ...



You don't really expect much of an answer do you?


----------



## Gamolon (May 5, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> > Triton said:
> ...



I can only hope.


----------



## Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn (Dec 13, 2019)

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> The 9/11 attacks were planned, staged and carried out according to the *Global Guardian Wargames..*.
> 
> ...



Great post, Terral, although I wish I could have seen the images you shared (I am guessing it was a paid service you used and you don't pay for it anymore).

I don’t know if you ever visit this board anymore to get my message, but I just want to say that you did well with not letting all these paid subversive shills get under your skin (hell, for all we know it was only one or two of them with multiple accounts). Their immaturity, rudeness, faux naivety/gullibility (we are really supposed to believe that they are as naive/gullible as to believe the official story lol), and finally, their total lack of common sense and logic stands out to anyone that has an IQ above room temperature as to who is being the honest truth teller, and who is out to discredit that truth teller due to him being over the target.

It matters not if you get a little detail here or there wrong in how they pulled it off (afterall, unless you were a part of masterminding it yourself, there is no possible way you would be able to get every detail correct). The part that matters most is that you are pointing your finger in the right direction, which is the part the shills actually worry about of course, and is why their only recourse is to try to make you seem like a crazy psych patient or some stupid shit. It is ironic obviously, because when you are covering for psychopaths, like they are, they are the ones that need locking up.

I do not share your faith, as I am an atheist, but when it comes to those that are behind 9/11, the international bankers that ruthlessly run the world (which is one and the same, ofc), and those that carry out their bidding and cover for them, then I really do wish there was a place like hell that existed for them to suffer eternally in, since we all know full well that they unfortunately won’t be getting their just dessert punishment that they are overdue for in this lifetime. They have become way too powerful.

This little video was a huge eye opener to me at one point. Everyone who brings up 9/11 should include this piece imo)... go to DuckDuckGo and do a search for this “*wayback machine video 911CompensationFund*” It will be either first or the third result that comes back, depending on if the browser you are using lists a couple links about the waybackmachine archive in general first (you will see the words “archive,” “org,” ”details” and “911CompensationFund*“ *in the correct link that you want to click on). The video is 9 mins and 59 seconds long.

This stupid site won’t let me post it in it’s hyperlink form since I just created this account today (I did so just to thank you for your wonderful posts, FYI, as I also saw another one you created titled “House of Rothschild Is Behind 9/11 And The Current U.S./Global Meltdown” which led me here), but doing that quick search and watching the linked video is totally worth the effort; I promise you!

Thanks for your hard work and dedication to try to open up more people’s eyes, my fellow patriot and friend of humanity. Be well.


----------



## Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn (Dec 13, 2019)

TheSuaveOne said:


> Terral,
> 
> A serious question for you. I am not here to debate your "facts" since that would not really get anything accomplished, however...
> 
> ...



Read my last post I just left, and do a web search for the phrase I said to research. Watch that video and you will have your answer.

But let’s be real, common sense for the rest of us already dictated that the court angle would be covered by the monsters that pulled off this stunt. That is precious that you are pretending to be that naive.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 10, 2020)

Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> > Greetings to All:
> ...


Yeah terral
 Always did an excellent job maintaining his cool not letting these plants from Langley get to him,it is so obvious they are shills that have penetrated this site.


----------

